# SHANGHAI | 2010 Expo Site Redevelopments



## z0rg

I wish I had a wand to make ss.cn guys post updates on a daily basis


----------



## snow is red

*Tickets to Shanghai Expo on sale next month* 

2008-08-13

SHANGHAI, Aug. 13 (Xinhua) -- Tickets to the 2010 Shanghai World Expo will be on sale from Sept. 28 at the price of 160 yuan (about 23.5 U.S. dollars) for a set, the local government said on Wednesday. 

"Before we decided on the price of the tickets we take into consideration the financial affordability of people from all walks of life," said Hong Hao, director of the expo coordination bureau, at the conference. 

Discounts are available for senior citizens, students, children and servicemen. Tickets to night shows will also be discounted. 

Hong said the expo would cost 18 billion yuan to build and another 10.6 billion yuan to operate. 

"According to the practice of World Expo and the requirement of Bureau of International Expositions, the expo should be non-profit. So we hope the tickets sales and market development can cover the operation cost," Hong said. 

So far, 214 countries and international organizations had confirmed their participation for the event and 60 had signed contacts. 

An estimated 70 million visitors are expected to attend the expo with the theme of "Better city, better life." 

The 184-day expo, running from May 1 to Oct. 31, 2010, will feature five theme pavilions -- "Urbanian," "City as a Form of Life," "Urban Planet," "Urban Future" and "Urban Culture."

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-08/13/content_9272818.htm


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

China's doing everything nowadays, Olympic Games, Expos, and more.


----------



## snow is red

*Expo tunnel breakthrough*









The main structure of a tunnel linking the Puxi and Pudong zones of the 2010 World Expo is completed, as a massive shield finishes digging a second passage across the Huangpu River yesterday. Officials of the Shanghai No. 2 Engineering Co, which is building the Xizang Road S. Tunnel, plan to open the link before the end of June to construction vehicles working on World Expo projects. The tunnel, which will have two lanes in each passage, runs 2.67 kilometers and is designed to transport 60,000-70,000 vehicles an hour during the Expo.


----------



## staff

Thanks for the info, 02tonyl!


----------



## snow is red

^^ My pleasure


----------



## Skyline_FFM

It looks like the hugest Expo area ever built! :eek2:


----------



## oliver999

demolished those old shabby house, nice!
another jump opportunity for shanghai.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Another of the 9999999999999999 opportunities! IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim856796

Should there be any connection to the two portions of the Expo site on either side of the Yangtze River?


----------



## vilagkiallitas.hu

*Norwegian pavilion*










More pictures >>> http://www.expo2010china.hu or http://www.vilagkiallitas.hu

"Architect consultants Helen & Hard Arkitektkontor have won the competition to produce Norway’s contribution to the World Expo to be held in Shanghai in 2010. “The Nature of Norway” concept was developed in collaboration with Melvær&Lien The Idea Entrepreneur and Sweco Norge. Sustainability and recycling are the central themes in the 3000 square metre pavilion, which will be dismantled, packed and re-erected as park installations at various locations in China after the exhibition..." (press release)


----------



## Skyline_FFM

German Pavillon:































:cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Poland:







:cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Netherlands:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

UK:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Canada:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Switzerland:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

New Zealand:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

China:


----------



## oitavito

high_flyer said:


> Expo's aren't given much coverage outside the host nation, they don't have the impact like they used to


List of expositions(1970-2015)


# 1970 Osaka (Japan)
# 1974 Spokane (United States)
# 1982 Knoxville (United States)
# 1984 New Orleans (United States)
# 1985 Tsukuba (Japan)
# 1986 Vancouver (Canada)
# 1988 Brisbane (Australia)
# 1990 Osaka International Garden Exposition (Japan)
# 1992 Seville (Spain)
# 1993 Daejeon (South Korea)
# 1998 Lisbon (Portugal)
# 1999 Kunming International Garden Exposition (Kunming)
# 2000 Hanover (Germany)
# 2005 Aichi (Japan)
# 2006 Royal Flora Ratchapruek (Thailand)
# 2008 Zaragoza (Spain)
*# 2010 Shanghai (China)*
# 2012 Yeosu (South Korea)
# 2015 Milan (Italy)


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Peru:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Chanel:


----------



## wwwdbwww

great update, man!


----------



## big-dog

*8.26 update*









(skyscrapers.cn)


----------



## Ingenioren

Wheren't they supposed to extend Shanghai airport Maglev line to cover the expo site aswell?


----------



## wwwdbwww

big-dog said:


> (skyscrapers.cn)


Hi Bigdog,
what's your ID in skyscrapers.cn?


----------



## SilentStrike

Skyline_FFM said:


> Chanel:


What is that?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

The Chanel pavillon! :lol: Looks a bit like a pill tin! :lol:


----------



## zee

designed by zaha hadid


----------



## SilentStrike

does anyone have a list of all the nice buildings made for this expo?


----------



## migupelo_2

a representation of the organization Sangahi, during this event todoel Expo Zaragoza in Spain. To learn from mistakes and successes of this magnificent exhibition ending on September 14, 2008. 

After the expo a large group of specialists from the current Expo Zaragoza move to work and guide the next expo. Organizers of Sangahi quedarón fascinated with the pace of work to finish the works on time and on water treatment with the Tribune Water, which wants to obtain a protocol on how to use water-style kyoto and post expo. I invite you to know.


----------



## snow is red

*Expo access works underway*

2008-8-31 

CONSTRUCTION of Expo Boulevard and an elevated pedestrian walk in the Puxi section of the Shanghai World Expo site began yesterday.

The work is part of the boulevard development covering both Puxi and Pudong zones and is the largest project in the Shanghai Expo construction schedule.

The Puxi end of the project involves a 480-meter boulevard and a 920-meter arch-shaped pedestrian walk, both of which are designed to connect entrances of major pavilions and link to shuttle bus stops. It is scheduled to be completed before the end of June next year.

The boulevard will start on the west side of Xizang Road S. in the north and be linked with the Xizang Road S. tunnel to form a complete traffic network. It will serve as the main thoroughfare between Puxi and Pudong sections of the 2010 event. 

Construction of the boulevard on Pudong side, which started in July last year, will consist of two underground levels and one above ground. It will serve as a transportation and commercial center, including catering and entertainment services.

Greenery and decorative awnings will be installed on the Puxi pedestrian path which will start at Mengzi Road in the west. It will intersect with the boulevard and span part of the Xizang Road Tunnel.

All construction on the 5.28-square-kilometer Expo site is expected to finish by the end of next year, said Ding Hao, deputy director general of the Bureau of Shanghai World Expo Coordination. 

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=372097&type=Metro


----------



## snow is red

*High-tech protection*

2008-9-1 


AN optical fiber vibrant sensor developed by Fudan University could be used to safeguard the 2010 World Expo in Shanghai, said professor Jia Bo, director of the university's Optical Fiber Research Center.

The Expo area is on both banks of the Huangpu River, and officials have to extend anti-terrorism measures to the river, where traditional security devices such as infrared monitors or electric fences are useless.

Jia said that the Expo organizers had shown great interest in their invention as optical fiber sensors are very suitable to disturbances in deep water.

Because optical fibers sensors are made of glass or plastic that carries light along their length, they need no electrical power and can't become rusty in the water, unlike metals.

Fudan's sensor is sensitive enough to detect vibrations in the water or air.

A machine linked to the fibers, weighing less than 4 kilograms, analyzes the transmission of light in the fiber to picture the source of the vibration, which may be caused by a person, a bird or a gust of wind.

"We plan to fix optical fibers along both banks of the Huangpu River," said Tang Huang, a member of the research center.

"If anyone tries to swim close to the bank or climb onto the flood walls, an alarm is sent immediately to the guards," he said.

The equipment was used successfully in the National Aquatics Center during the Olympic Games. The sensors accurately monitored the underwater speakers to ensure synchronized swimmers could hear the right music.

Fudan has been engaged in optical fiber technology research since 2002. 

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=372199&type=Metro


----------



## memot_jr_jr

Skyline_FFM said:


> Chanel:


is there a country called chanel or this pavilion is for the fashion house chanel?


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=372467


> Fire breaks out on Shanghai Expo site
> By Yang Jian | 2008-9-3 | ONLINE EDITION
> 
> SMOKE billowed 10 meters in the air upsetting traffic on the Lupu Bride when a fire broke out in the Puxi section of the World Expo 2010 Shanghai construction site at 4:20pm today.
> 
> No death or injuries were caused by the fire which erupted in a workshop in the former Jiangnan Shipyard Factory near the bridge.
> 
> Four fire trucks were dispatched to the scene and extinguished the fire within about 30 minutes.
> The cause of the fire is under investigation.
> 
> The Shanghai World Expo site is between Nanpu Bridge and Lupu Bridge. The 5.28-square-kilometer site is divided into two parts by the Huangpu River. The Puxi section is about 1.35-square-kilometers.


----------



## snow is red

staff said:


> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=372467


hno:

Hopefully things are back to normal now


----------



## Skyline_FFM

memot_jr_jr said:


> is there a country called chanel or this pavilion is for the fashion house chanel?


Chanel fashion...  Many firms have their own pavillons there.


----------



## Gaeus

high_flyer said:


> Expo's aren't given much coverage outside the host nation, they don't have the impact like they used to


I have a feeling that the Shanghai Expo will be totally different from other World Expos before. It might be comparable to the Paris World Expo on the late 19th century or the 1939 New York World Expo or probably better.


----------



## Gaeus

Gonzalo90uy said:


> China's doing everything nowadays, Olympic Games, Expos, and more.


I wonder what is the next one? Winter Olympics? APEC Summit? G8 Nations? Miss Universe Title Pageant? Probably another Summer Olympics in either Shanghai or Hong Kong?


----------



## YelloPerilo

Gaeus said:


> I wonder what is the next one? Winter Olympics? APEC Summit? G8 Nations? Miss Universe Title Pageant? Probably another Summer Olympics in either Shanghai or Hong Kong?



APEC and Miss World have been in China. Winter Olympics would be nice, but China is not great yet in winter sports.

I hope China will never joint the G8.


----------



## ufonut

Polish pavilion again.




























BTW winners of Zaragosa expo

1. UAE
2. Denmark
3. Poland


----------



## snow is red

*Giant 'horns' set to soak up sunshine on Expo Boulevard*


2008-9-27 


CONSTRUCTION began yesterday on the most difficult part of the Expo Boulevard, which officials hope will become one of the highlights of the Shanghai 2010 World Expo.

Several steel structures were erected yesterday morning above the foundation of what will become a three-level boulevard and one of the gateways to the Expo Park. They will be assembled into a structure shaped like the end of a horn pointing skyward that will be about the size of two basketball courts.

The structure will disperse sunshine into the underground level of the boulevard, said Ding Hao, deputy director general of the Bureau of Shanghai World Expo Coordination. Six of these horn-like structures will be built along the 1-kilometer boulevard.

Wu Xinzhi, chief engineer of the Shanghai Mechanized Construction Co, which is in charge of the project, said it is the most difficult part of the boulevard's construction because each piece needs to be measured to the micrometer.

Engineers from China and Germany spent about half a year designing this portion of the boulevard, which is expected to be finished in 2009.

In related news, only Expo shuttle buses and accredited vehicles will be allowed to pass through areas surrounding the Expo site during rush hours when the event is under way, officials said yesterday.

Personal vehicles and taxis will be banned from areas within about 500 meters of the Expo site from 8am to 7pm, according to a preliminary traffic control plan by the School of Transportation Engineering at Tongji University.

The school is also working on vehicle parking controls within 3 kilometers of the Expo site.

"We're trying to minimize the impact of traffic control on local citizens," said Chen Wugao, deputy secretary of the Traffic Department under the Expo Coordination Bureau.

"The Shanghai Expo lasts for half a year. Traffic controls that are too strict will greatly influence people's daily lives and the economic development of the city," the official said.

Traffic departments are working on developing public transportation such as shuttle buses to the Expo area to ease transport for area residents. 

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=375158&type=Metro&page=1


----------



## snow is red

*Pier Work Begins*

2008-9-29 


CONSTRUCTION began yesterday on the first ferry pier in the Shanghai World Expo Park. 

Ferries will be one of the major modes of transport for the 2010 Shanghai Expo.

The 4,363-square-meter No.4 pier will be built on the former site of the Pudong Steel Corporation in the Pudong New Area.

The Expo Park will have six such piers extending 5.7 kilometers along the Huangpu River, to ferry visitors from Puxi. 

The Expo is expected to attract about 70 million visitors, with 10 percent using the ferries.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=375384&type=Metro


----------



## skytrax

awesome project


----------



## xXFallenXx

Sorry if this has been answered before, but does the US have a design yet?


----------



## romanamerican

xXFallenXx said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, but does the US have a design yet?


No, because it is not sure that the US will participate. With the increase of the US economy over the past 30 years, the necessity of having a pavilion in the Expo has diminished steadily, and in the 1990's a bill passed that prohibited the State Department from spending tax money for expo pavilions. Therefore, unless some private company will take charge of the expenses and the entire project, the US will simply won't be represented at the 2010 expo, since the government thinks it is not worth spending money for something like that (something I'll have to agree with, since I don't think people want their tax money to be spent in building an expensive construction in another country).
Same thing happened in the Zaragoza Expo of 2008, where the US decided not to participate.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Since when does ANY country build them with tax money??? They are ALWAYS build with private investors. I think it is a shame and very arrogant to say "for something like that"... The US as world's biggest economy SHOULD participate. But when the topic is environment, the USA have not too much to offer. Since ecologic technology is not the US's concern. They prefer buying foreign technology, IF they want to use it. But most firms in the US do not care too much about environment... :|


----------



## romanamerican

Skyline_FFM said:


> Since when does ANY country build them with tax money??? They are ALWAYS build with private investors. I think it is a shame and very arrogant to say "for something like that"... The US as world's biggest economy SHOULD participate. But when the topic is environment, the USA have not too much to offer. Since ecologic technology is not the US's concern. They prefer buying foreign technology, IF they want to use it. But most firms in the US do not care too much about environment... :|


Of the 150 countries that participate, most of the pavilions are funded by the country (state) that represents them, therefore with tax money.At least this applies for most of the countries in the western part of the world (almost every pavilion that represents a european country). Check the info for pavilions that represent countries like Italy, Spain, Ireland, Poland just for a few examples. 
The expo isn't about environment, it is about "exposition", with one general theme ( the expo of 2008 was environmental, since it was about water, but this is far from being the main theme of all the expos).

Just because the government is not interested in environmental concerns, doesn't mean "the US" isn't. The first country to sell electric cars was the US, and american companies like Tesla Motors and Aptera are the most advanced in electric car technology. Then we can add companies like Nanosolar (for solar panels) or GE (for wind energy), and innumerable other companies that invest tons of money in environmental technologies ( like Carbon Sciences ). And in 1 year and a half GM is going to start to sell (finally) the Volt. More data to see how wrong you are? The energy produced by renewable energy in the US has reached 10% (news came out just a few days ago, source http://www.energy.gov/ ), and wind energy is growing at a rate of 50% every year (texas alone by 2011-2012 has been projected to be the largest producer of wind energy in the world, in front of Germany and north european countries (Denmark, Finland and Island). Of course, if we calculate the total amount of energy produced with renewable energies, the US is already the biggest producer (Germany and Japan are second and third).
This doesn't mean though that it is enough. Far from it. There is so much more that can be done and that hopefully will be done. But it is embarrassing when people post pointless comments with no data to support what they say. Just a waste of energy.


----------



## Gaeus

romanamerican said:


> No, because it is not sure that the US will participate. With the increase of the US economy over the past 30 years, the necessity of having a pavilion in the Expo has diminished steadily, and in the 1990's a bill passed that prohibited the State Department from spending tax money for expo pavilions. Therefore, unless some private company will take charge of the expenses and the entire project, the US will simply won't be represented at the 2010 expo, since the government thinks it is not worth spending money for something like that (something I'll have to agree with, since I don't think people want their tax money to be spent in building an expensive construction in another country).
> Same thing happened in the Zaragoza Expo of 2008, where the US decided not to participate.


Sigh. This is really bad. This could be the biggest Expo in 100 years (I'm not sure if anyone can ever top the Paris Expo) and our country is not even participating. We need to have an exception on this because people in China and around the world knows more of this expo than any other expo ever presented. Even $100 million is good enough for this expo. We know that even $1 billion is also an easy funding here in U.S.


----------



## romanamerican

Gaeus said:


> Sigh. This is really bad. This could be the biggest Expo in 100 years (I'm not sure if anyone can ever top the Paris Expo) and our country is not even participating. We need to have an exception on this because people in China and around the world knows more of this expo than any other expo ever presented. Even $100 million is good enough for this expo. We know that even $1 billion is also an easy funding here in U.S.


Gaeus, you need to see first WHY a nation decides to spend money to participate at the expo, and then decide if it is coherent with its country. The expo is used as a window, where a nation can show something about themselves, (from the beauty of the country, or the position regarding a certain issue, as ecology). It is a way of making themselves known to the world, and a great investment for tourism. So, under this light, does the US need to spend money for a pavilion? The US is first for number of tourists/year, and everybody that reads a news paper, watches television or surfs on the internet knows pretty much everything about the position of the US on determinate issues. Is there really anything that needs to me "expressed" through a costly project? Because even though it is a great event (the Expo) where nations get together to showoff and compete for the most beautiful and well made pavilion, it is not strictly necessary, and therefore it is a way not to use tax money (that nonetheless is spent for other useless things many other times...).


----------



## Douly

*French Pavilion; Shanghai 10'*

architect: Jacques Ferrier


----------



## Andrew

It's all looking very impressive. Shame the maglev won't be running there though. What other forms of public transport will serve the expo site?


----------



## vilagkiallitas.hu

*Serbian Pavilion 2010*












*More pictures and animation about the pavilion >> *www.expo2010china.hu or www.vilagkiallitas.hu/index.phtml?module=home&menu_id=english


----------



## Gaeus

romanamerican said:


> Gaeus, you need to see first WHY a nation decides to spend money to participate at the expo, and then decide if it is coherent with its country. The expo is used as a window, where a nation can show something about themselves, (from the beauty of the country, or the position regarding a certain issue, as ecology). It is a way of making themselves known to the world, and a great investment for tourism. So, under this light, does the US need to spend money for a pavilion? The US is first for number of tourists/year, and everybody that reads a news paper, watches television or surfs on the internet knows pretty much everything about the position of the US on determinate issues. Is there really anything that needs to me "expressed" through a costly project? Because even though it is a great event (the Expo) where nations get together to showoff and compete for the most beautiful and well made pavilion, it is not strictly necessary, and therefore it is a way not to use tax money (that nonetheless is spent for other useless things many other times...).


Yeah, of course. They will not spend tax money for anything except for bunch of things in the Pentagon($660 billion), some of it in the Wall Street(Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, AIG, Bear Stearns, Indymac, etc which already cost taxpayers overall amount of at least $160 billion and the $700 billion bailout) and the Iraq War (at least $400 billion, rumor has it that its over $1.6 trillion ). Well, I guess it's all about the smart spending. I guess bureaucracy has its place but what can I say? Probably, if the expo is here, then they will spend something in here. I guess that Debt Ticker in Wall street only got 13 digits. It need to be revised so that the $10 trillion domestic debt will fit in (It doesn't even include the Foreign Debt which cost probably around $6 - 8 trillion).


Or probably they finally realized that Globalization backfired on them after 6 decades of dominance. OOOPS! that's another way, way, totally different topic. Caught my tongue right there.


----------



## romanamerican

Gaeus said:


> Yeah, of course. They will not spend tax money for anything except for bunch of things in the Pentagon($660 billion), some of it in the Wall Street(Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, AIG, Bear Stearns, Indymac, etc which already cost taxpayers overall amount of at least $160 billion and the $700 billion bailout) and the Iraq War (at least $400 billion, rumor has it that its over $1.6 trillion ). Well, I guess it's all about the smart spending. I guess bureaucracy has its place but what can I say? Probably, if the expo is here, then they will spend something in here. I guess that Debt Ticker in Wall street only got 13 digits. It need to be revised so that the $10 trillion domestic debt will fit in (It doesn't even include the Foreign Debt which cost probably around $6 - 8 trillion).
> 
> 
> Or probably they finally realized that Globalization backfired on them after 6 decades of dominance. OOOPS! that's another way, way, totally different topic. Caught my tongue right there.


Yes you are off topic. If you want we can continue the discussion through private messages, but one last point: all the things you talked about are related directly to the country. Financing a building in another country is just a waste of money and doesn't have anything to do with the country that financed it (this can be said for the US, not for smaller countries that want to have international relevance).


----------



## AceN

is there any Indonesian pavillion ?


----------



## meds

ooh the French Pavillon looks very interesting


----------



## SilentStrike

AceN said:


> is there any Indonesian pavillion ?


yes there is, to see all partifcipating countries: http://en.expo2010china.com/participation/map/index.htm


----------



## vilagkiallitas.hu

*Finnish pavilion 2010*










More pictures>>www.expo2010china.hu or www.vilagkiallitas.hu


----------



## the spliff fairy

that is just gorgeous


----------



## skyboi

wwwdbwww said:


> NO. nobody said to keep them, but someone has ever said :"the pavillions will be removed (NOT remained!!!) after EXPO".


I am confused here 02tonyl said that earlier and he seems to know much about China projects as far as I am concerned , are you someone working on a higher level of the goverment to know more of that ?


----------



## snow is red

skyboi said:


> I am confused here 02tonyl said that earlier and he seems to know much about China projects as far as I am concerned , are you someone working on a higher level of the goverment to know more of that ?


Please excuse me for causing all the confusion but if you don't mind reading the following link then it should clear up all the bewilderedness around the venues remaining or not

http://en.expo2010china.com/pdf/0121.pdf


Thank you.


----------



## snow is red

*Sunshine fills Expo energy bill*

2008-10-17 


SOLAR power will play an important role in several key pavilions at the Shanghai 2010 World Expo, experts told a Yangtze River Delta science forum held yesterday in the city to discuss energy and sustainable development.

Solar-influenced construction will be used at the China Pavilion, Expo Center and the Theme Pavilion, where the slogan "Better City, Better Life" will play out. Solar lamps and solar-energy fixtures such as toilets and information boards will also be adopted, using batteries for storage.

About 200 scientists and government officials participated in the forum, organized by the Shanghai Consulting and Academic Activities Center for Academicians of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

The plan for Expo buildings integrates photovoltaic cells that covert sunlight directly into electricity, according to Hao Guoqiang of the Shanghai Solar Energy Research Center. About 4.4 megawatts of generating capacity will be used in building construction.

"Due to the artistic design of the buildings, photovoltaic materials will be installed mainly on the roofs of the pavilions and the Expo Center," Hao said. "The Theme Pavilion will become the nation's biggest building integrated with photovoltaics."

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=377178&type=Metro


----------



## snow is red

*Park-and-ride hubs on track*

2008-10-17 


SHANGHAI will set up 37 park-and-ride centers in the next two years to ensure adequate parking during the 2010 World Expo.

These facilities will be developed around the Outer Ring Road in the suburbs and along the outer edges of the city, according to traffic authorities.

The park-and-ride concept allows commuters to leave their vehicles at car parks in the suburbs and use the bus or rail system to travel into the city.

Authorities are also planning to build public parking lots within the city, which will add another 10,000 spots by 2010.

By the end of 2007, there were more than 600,000 private cars in the city. But there were only 1,661 parking lots in Shanghai, with a total of 209,000 parking spots.

The new lots, however, will not solve the problem completely. Traffic authorities said the city will still be short by 120,000 parking spots in 2010.

But to ensure smooth traffic flow during the Expo, authorities will give priority to buses and the mass transit system, experts said.

During the World Expo, the public transport system will handle about 85 percent of passenger traffic, which averages 400,000 people daily.

To speed road travel, a new electronic toll collection system will start next month along highways in the Yangtze River Delta. Shanghai will set up 100 ETC machines at toll stations in its jurisdiction.

Drivers using the ETC system can configure a swipe card to the windshield of their vehicles. The toll will be automatically deducted as the vehicle passes a checkpoint. 

The ETC system will be swifter and more convenient, according to city authorities.

Shanghai started to test the system in December 2006.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=377180&type=Metro


----------



## snow is red

*Pudong seeks US$6b of infrastructure cash*


2008-10-29 


PUDONG Development and Reform Commission wants to increase the fourth-quarter financing of investment projects by 41 billion yuan (US$6 billion). It asked for the funds yesterday at the 17th meeting of the standing committee of the Pudong New Area People's Congress. 

This is the biggest appeal for an increase in financing on construction since the new area was set up 18 years ago, said Peng Xulan, vice director of the standing committee.

Pudong government had planned to spend 23 billion yuan on a total of 295 projects this year. But new projects have strained funds, as has inflation, which has pushed up the compensation paid to relocated households. 

Preparation for Expo 2010 has also sapped cash reserves, said Chen Jian, director of the Pudong Development and Reform Commission.

"With the approach of the Expo, the financial needs of investment projects will reach about 80 billion yuan over this and next year," Chen said.

The commission asked the government to raise more funds with syndicated loans or a short-term financing bill.

Of the 295 initial investment projects, 5 percent have been completed, 39 percent are under construction, 1 percent has been stopped and the others are in preparation.

Construction of all the seven rail lines and eight cross-river tunnels in the area will be finished by Expo 2010, Chen said.

Nineteen of the 25 Pudong road reconstruction and development projects associated with the Expo have began, and the others will begin by the end of this year.

Other social reconstruction and development work on old neighborhoods, community culture centers, suburban clinics and waterways are also in progress.

"With so many projects under construction, we should bear in mind that our limited energy should be first given to the most important projects," Peng said.

She added that all big projects related to the Expo should be given top priority.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=378647&type=Metro


----------



## snow is red

*Super-fast Internet by 2009*

2008-11-4 

INTERNET 50 or 100 times faster than current speeds will be available in Shanghai next year and cover 10 million families nationwide by 2010, government officials said yesterday. 

The technology, called 3TNET, will be available in the Yangtze River Delta region soon. Previously, thousands of families tested it in Shanghai's Changning District and Pudong New Area, said the Ministry of Science and Technology and the local government.

Using the high-performance broadband network, people can access interactive services including high-quality Internet-protocol TV, remote medical and education access, and video-on-demand, according to the developer the Shanghai Engineering Research Center for Broadband Technologies & Application (B-STAR).

At present, broadband speeds are around 1 or 2 megabytes per second (Mbps), 3TNET's speed is 100Mbps or higher. 3TNET delivers information through fiber optics and requires huge investment on network upgrades, therefore it will be available in new communities first.

The Ministry of Science and Technology and the city government expressed satisfaction with the achievements of a ministry-and-city cooperation program, in place since 2004, and signed off a new round of cooperative projects at yesterday's meeting.

"Many high-end technologies will be introduced to the city by 2010 to help promote the Expo," said Shen Xiao Ming, vice mayor of Shanghai. "Solar-energy powered buildings, environmentally friendly vehicles and ticketing systems in the Expo zone as well as projects on anti-terrorism, food safety and public safety issues such as epidemic disease prevention and control will all be showcased at the Expo." 

Shanghai will also be the location for key national projects such as the construction of a base for deep-sea technology research.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2008/200811/20081104/article_379383.htm


----------



## snow is red

*Plans announced for rail hub*

2008-11-4


THREE Metro lines will connect at Shanghai West Railway Station when it opens in Putuo District in 2010.

Lines 11, 15 and 16 will meet at the station, the Putuo District Urban Planning Administration said after experts approved the plan.

The railway station, surrounded by Zhenjin Road, Zhennan Road, Taopu Road and Fuping Road, will cover an area of 37.3 hectares and include two plazas, said Cheng Wenbin, the project's administration director.

Two underground passages will be built. The first will be 80 meters wide and will link the two plazas. The other will be about 50 meters wide and will connect the three subway lines to a bus station at ground level, Cheng said. 

Shanghai West Railway Station will be a hub for the Huning Intercity Railway, which connects Shanghai and Nanjing, capital city of Jiangsu Province. It will take 72 minutes to travel between the cities when the station opens and the hub will serve up to 100 million passengers annually.

Meanwhile, the first Bombardier train has arrived in the city to be tested for use on Metro Line 7, which is due to open next year.

Metro operators have ordered 32 trains from the Canadian train maker Bombardier. The rest will arrive next year. 

The 35-kilometer Line 7 will have one ground-level and 27 underground stations, 11 of which will connect to other Metro lines. The line will serve Baoshan District and Pudong New Area, and is expected to carry passengers to and from the 2010 World Expo.

Before the start of the Expo, Shanghai should have 400 kilometers of Metro lines crisscrossing the city. 

Eight new Metro lines and extensions are under construction. A total of 116 new stations will be built before the Expo.


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2008/200811/20081104/article_379371.htm


----------



## snow is red

*'Green' Expo Center tops out*
2008-10-31 

CONSTRUCTION of the steel structure of the Expo Center was completed yesterday. The center will host ceremonies, forums and international meetings during the 2010 World Expo.

The 142,000-square-meter building in Pudong New Area will also be the operations and media center at the Expo site. It is one of the five permanent, "green" constructions at the Expo site, along with the China Pavilion, the Theme Pavilion, the Performance Center and the Expo Boulevard. It will be turned into a convention center after the 2010 event.

The Expo Center is the first construction to top off at the site. Workers will now start installing the wiring and facades on the center, said Gu Ya'nan, chief director of Shanghai No. 7 Construction Co, which is in charge of the construction.

About 42,000 square meters of the Expo Center will be below ground. Construction is ahead of schedule, said Gu. It began in June last year and is scheduled to be finished in November next year.

The highlight of the Expo Center is its environmentally friendly design, said Jason Chen, assistant director of the Construction and Operation Department of Shanghai World Expo (Group). 

Chen told Shanghai Daily that the center will recycle river and rain water and will be made of ecologically friendly materials. 

The center has become one of the only three projects in China to reach the nation's top environmental standards by taking 50 percent of its energy and 30 percent of its water from renewable or recycled sources, Chen said.

All pavilions for Shanghai World Expo are supposed to be completed by the end of next year. Trial operation of the Expo site begins in January 2010.









A ceremony takes place at the construction site of the Expo Center yesterday to mark the completion of the building’s steel structure. The 142,000-square-meter center in Pudong New Area will host ceremonies, forums and international meetings during the 2010 World Expo

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2008/200810/20081031/article_378930.htm


----------



## snow is red

*Hi-tech Expo to showcase science*

2008-10-30 

A total of 544 million yuan (US$79.5 million) has been invested in 120 scientific and technological projects for Shanghai World Expo 2010, with almost 30 percent of the technologies already in use on the site.

The figures, released yesterday, show the amount invested by 2007, is 15 percent of the total spent on science and technology at the 2008 Beijing Olympics.

Further scientific and technology proposals were discussed at a session of the Shanghai Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference yesterday. The proposals were based on research by the committee from April.

The research showed more than half of the 120 scientific and technological projects for the Expo - involving innovation in construction, energy resources, the environment, management, exhibition and security - were completed by 2007. Of those, 17 percent were expected to become highlights at the Expo.

"Currently, many scientific and technological achievements have been applied in construction and underground spaces, which are highlights that are hard to be displayed," said Sun Zhengxin, an official from the Shanghai Association for Science and Technology. 

"High-tech highlights at the Expo are achievements that can leave a great impression on visitors and also promote the city's future development. It's of particular importance to set the scientific and technological highlights for the China Pavilion and Theme Pavilion,'' Sun said.

It was proposed that an extensive collection of "highlight" projects be open to the public. Experts in science, technology, culture, art and exhibition industry would also assess the projects.

Compared with the total investment in science and technology at the 2008 Olympics, which reached 3.5 billion yuan, the investment of 544 million yuan accounted for only 15 percent.

It was proposed yesterday that more investment be put into projects concerning energy-saving, emission reduction and information. 

The Expo site was also planning an index system including "zero emission," the utilization rate of green energy, the rate of waste water reuse and energy-saving rates based on the experience of the Beijing Olympics, the committee said. It was also proposed that a special Expo exhibition area be planned at next year's China International Industry Fair.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=378737&type=Metro&page=2


----------



## kix111

looking forward to the 100mbit internet =)


----------



## snow is red

*Finland to create idyllic seascape*

2008-11-6 

FINLAND promised that visitors to its 2010 Shanghai World Expo pavilion will experience a view of a promising future that celebrates man's place in nature.

The Northern European country signed a participation contract with Expo organizers yesterday, and revealed its pavilion would be like a "kirmu," a Finnish word that means a rocky hollow formed naturally along the seashore.

Finland will attempt to capture the ideas of freedom, creativity, innovation, community, health and nature in its pavilion and exhibition. Finnish people believe the six elements compose "the beautiful life," said Pertti Huitu, Finland's commissioner general for the Expo. 

The country's exhibit will be based on the theme "Sharing Inspiration," promoting ideas on how to improve people's living standards.

Kirmu also means an exchange of ideas, and Finland welcomes suggestions for a better life from the world, Huitu said.

The pavilion will be built on a 3,000-square-meter plot. The six-story building, which will include a restaurant serving Finnish food, will look like a huge white bowl and will be surrounded by a lake. Six pillars will support the bottom of the "bowl," and it will appear to be floating on the water, said chief designer Teemu Kurkela.

Visitors will be able to do some sky watching at the pavilion, as it will be an open-air structure, with a covering for rainy days. Kurkela said he wanted to give visitors the relaxing feeling of lying on an island and watching the sky. 

The Finnish government hopes to dismantle the pavilion after the Expo and move it to other places in China, Huitu said, using it as a restaurant, office building or library. 

"The construction will be a reminder of the inspiration of Finland," he added. 

The Finnish government has allocated about 14 million euros (US$18 million) for its participation of the Expo.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=379621&type=Metro


----------



## big-dog

*10-30*

One of the four permanent architectures, Shanghai Expo Center topped out



























(http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2008-10/30/content_10280534.htm)


----------



## big-dog

*11-13*

Shanghai World Expo China pavilion topped out soon



























(http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2008-11/13/content_10354835.htm)


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Oh.... Cool!!


----------



## vilagkiallitas.hu

*MACAU pavilion*










More pictures>>www.expo2010china.hu or www.vilagkiallitas.hu


----------



## vilagkiallitas.hu

*ISRAELI pavilion*










More pictures>>www.expo2010china.hu or www.vilagkiallitas.hu


----------



## wwwdbwww

Forgive me, but I hate the way they build such an important building. The china pavillion looks cheap and low-tech!


----------



## snow is red

wwwdbwww said:


> Forgive me, but I hate the way they build such an important building. The china pavillion looks cheap and low-tech!


I think China pavillion is more about the highlights of cultural heritage .


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=380788


> Sweden to show 'spirit of innovation' on Expo
> 
> By Yang Jian | 2008-11-15 | ONLINE EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEDEN will highlight innovation in its pavilion at World Expo 2010 and how the country solves problems and improves people's living standards by its spirit of innovation.
> 
> The country signed a participation contract with Expo organizers today, and revealed that its pavilion would be a large square that is divided into four blocks by a crossroad in the center to comprise the image of its national flag.
> 
> The main concept of the pavilion, which has a floor area of 3,000 square meter, was a combination of urban and natural areas, said Christer Stenmark, chief designer of the pavilion. The three blocks represent the urban areas and another one which will be an open-air terrace represents the nature, he said.
> 
> The pavilion includes restaurants serving both Swedish and Chinese cuisine.
> 
> The cost of the pavilion is about US$10 million, and the Swedish government will spend a total of US$22.06 million for its Expo activities.
> 
> The country welcomes any Chinese companies or organizations to buy the Sweden Pavilion after the 2010 event, so that the pavilion could be remain in China, said Hans Jeppson, Sweden’s Acting Commissioner General for the Expo, after signing the participation contract.
> 
> All the temporary pavilions will be dismantled after a World Expo only if companies and organization buy the pavilions and moved them out of the Expo site for other uses in China after the event, according to the International Expositions Bureau stipulation.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Finnish Pavilion kicks arse










China Pavilion also










and its deceptively huge (note the escalator at the bottom)


----------



## snapdragon

well i realised how huge the constructions actually are once i saw the 3 storey building on the side .


----------



## hkskyline

*236 participants confirm attendance to Shanghai World Expo *

SHANGHAI, May 1 (Xinhua) -- Altogether 236 countries and international organizations have confirmed attendance to next year's World Expo in China's biggest city Shanghai, organizers of the event said Friday.

Saint Kitts and Nevis and Saint Vincent and the Grenadines were the two latest confirmed participants, said a spokesman with the Shanghai World Expo Coordination Bureau.

So far, all the 14 members of the Caribbean Community and Common Market have confirmed attendance to the Shanghai event, he told Xinhua Friday.

Friday marks the one-year countdown to the event, which is expected to draw 70 million visitors.

To date, 189 countries and 47 international organizations have confirmed attendance to the Expo.

Of the participating countries, 50 are from Africa, 33 from America, 45 from Europe, 45 from Asia and 16 from Ocean. Twenty of them are yet to forge diplomatic relations with China, including Bhutan, Palau and Guatemala.

Shanghai will therefore replace Hannover of Germany to host the most crowded World Expo ever. The Hannover World Expo in 2000 drew 155 countries and 17 international organizations.


----------



## big-dog

Italy Pavillion breaks ground in Shanghai Expo 


www.chinaview.cn 2009-05-09 



> BEIJING, May 9 -- The Italy Pavillion, called The City of Man, breaks ground officially in Shanghai Expo on Friday.
> 
> Located in C zone of the Expo and along with Huangpu river, the Italy Pavillion covers an area of 3,600 square meters. The pavillion is consisted of 20 functional parts that can be assembled individually, representing 20 Italian regions.
> 
> Visitors walking in the pavillion will feel like being in an area combined the styles of Shanghai lane and Italian plaza.
> 
> According to the pavillion designer Giampaolo Imbrighi, the design was inspired by a traditional Shanghai game. In the game, children drop a batch of 20-30 sticks on a table and try to move one stick at a time without moving the others until all the sticks are cleared.
> 
> Imbrighi said the shape of the pavilion is as changeable as the game, which is called "Shanghai" in Italy.
> 
> Soundbite: Riccardo Sessa, Ambassador of Italy Embassy "How to ensure better conditions of life. And the same time, the most modern concept of globalization. How cities can combine with the needs of keeping, for example, cultural heritage and the modern development can serve the man."
> 
> Apart from the uniqueness and novelty in design, Italy Pavillion also uses many innovative materials such as transparent concrete to create ecoclimate.
> 
> Xinhua News Agency correspondents reporting from Shanghai.


video: http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2009-05/09/content_11343584.htm

(Source: XHTV)


----------



## staff

*Switzerland gives World Expo a lift*


----------



## kidrobot

*Russian pavillion*

There is little information on the web, so i don't know which of the three variants was chosen. They have the first project used as an illustration on http://www.expo2010-russia.ru/
1)








2)








3)


----------



## the spliff fairy

^wow, they are all amazing. The 2nd one has x factor though in spades, its brutal.


----------



## kidrobot

*Russian pavillion final variant*

Sorry, couldn't find bigger images. They just appeared on the official site. The pavillion is going to be situated to the west of the main alley, right in front of the german pavillion.


----------



## Onn

Is everyone really going to go around and see all this junk?! These pavilions are crude architecture at it's best. I would go through one of them and probably be done for the day. :lol:


----------



## SilentStrike

^^ im sure theres plenty to do in every pavillion.


----------



## Onn

SilentStrike said:


> ^^ im sure theres plenty to do in every pavillion.


One would hope...


----------



## SilentStrike

^^ have u ever been to an expo..?


----------



## Pansori

Onn said:


> Is everyone really going to go around and see all this junk?! These pavilions are crude architecture at it's best. I would go through one of them and probably be done for the day. :lol:


Tastes may differ but by no means I would call it junk. There surely will be some spectacular and interesting pavilions. If people would not be interested noone would organize such events in the first place.


----------



## deepblue01

^^^^^^ Yeah you are right. Human effort, money and resources have been devoted to these events. Junk is not the right word, it is not nice because each pavillion represents a country and every country attempts to show case its best to the world. I find some of them quite classy in fact. I am sure that there will be many people whom will find these buildings very interesting and beautiful.


----------



## binhai

Onn said:


> Is everyone really going to go around and see all this junk?! These pavilions are crude architecture at it's best. I would go through one of them and probably be done for the day. :lol:


I wonder if you would have been saying the same thing about Expo '64 in Queens, NY?


----------



## Onn

BarbaricManchurian said:


> I wonder if you would have been saying the same thing about Expo '64 in Queens, NY?


Were you at that Expo? :lol:


----------



## binhai

My US history teacher was, and he said it was awesome. This expo is definitely at the same level, if not higher. They are all great sights and spectacles, go to one and you'll know why.


----------



## OtAkAw

Is it just me or it's just that this edition of the expo seems "bigger" in all scales compared to the previous editions of the Expo? Notably comparing it to the one in Zaragoza.


----------



## Skybean

*Canada*
The design for the Canada Pavilion at Expo 2010 is now finalized. The design approach, which has an open air public space as its centre piece, was first unveiled in January 2008. Over the past year, the design, created by Cirque du Soleil, has evolved through adjustments and refinements.



















source: http://www.expo2010canada.gc.ca/canada_participation/pavillon-pavilion-eng.cfm


----------



## big-dog

^^ looks good, a giant letter "C".


----------



## snapdragon

WHAT HAPPENS TO ALL THESE STRUCTURES AFTER THE EXPO ??


----------



## uwhuskies

Pansori said:


> Tastes may differ but by no means I would call it junk. There surely will be some spectacular and interesting pavilions. If people would not be interested noone would organize such events in the first place.


i agree with you. while tastes do vary, I think most of the pavilions are imaginative given the cost constraints, green theme of the expo, and economic reality. actually I am amazed that as much is happening given the world economy.


----------



## Jim856796

To Snapdragon:We keep the China Pavilion and the smokestack observation tower and dismantle all of the other pavilions.


----------



## binhai

^^do you have an unstoppable compulsion to use the word "we" instead of "they" in cases where you are not involved in any of their decisions?


----------



## kony

WOW i gotta be there !


----------



## goschio

SilentStrike said:


> ^^ have u ever been to an expo..?


I have been to Expo 2000 in Germany and it was just boring. No country really showed something interesting.


----------



## megacool

goschio said:


> I have been to Expo 2000 in Germany and it was just boring. No country really showed something interesting.


you know sometimes, boring people always find everything is boring:lol:


----------



## staff

China is bringing back the expo to what it once was.. Paris 1889 etc.


----------



## Northern Lotus

I read that the USA has not raised enough money to built a pavilion. They may not participate. If it happens, it will not be good for the Expo 2010 and shows the US is definitely declined a great deal.


----------



## staff

^^
It'll probably be worse for the US (and its relations with other countries) than for the Expo itself. Visitors will hardly notice that one pavilion is "missing" etc.


----------



## Jim856796

BarbaricManchurian said:


> ^^do you have an unstoppable compulsion to use the word "we" instead of "they" in cases where you are not involved in any of their decisions?


I was just trying to ask whether the China Pavilion is temporary or permanent. I don't want to be angered.


----------



## megacool

Jim856796 said:


> I was just trying to ask whether the China Pavilion is temporary or permanent. I don't want to be angered.


hi budy, this Pavilion is permanent build, as well as the performence center(looks like UFO) and the exhibition center, and the sunshine vally ect.:cheers:


----------



## goschio

Northern Lotus said:


> I read that the USA has not raised enough money to built a pavilion. They may not participate. If it happens, it will not be good for the Expo 2010 and shows the US is definitely declined a great deal.



USA haven't been to the expo 2000 either.


----------



## Onn

staff said:


> It'll probably be worse for the US (and its relations with other countries) than for the Expo itself. Visitors will hardly notice that one pavilion is "missing" etc.


Why would it hurt the US? Is the Chinese government grading pavilions or something?



Northern Lotus said:


> I read that the USA has not raised enough money to built a pavilion. They may not participate. If it happens, it will not be good for the Expo 2010 and shows the US is definitely declined a great deal.


No, because a pavillion at one of these events is a big waste of money. I wouldn't give a dime to building one of these things. :lol:


----------



## staff

Onn said:


> Why would it hurt the US? Is the Chinese government grading pavilions or something?


This is hardly the first time the US is showing a lack of interest in keeping good relations with other countries. As arguably the most powerful nation on earth, it should be represented on the Expo- not stay home as the only country besides Andorra and Colombia. In the long run, this hurts the US and its foreign relations more than it hurts the actual expo.


----------



## city_thing

^^ It's just a freaking expo. Naff and kitsch - incredibly temporary and forgotten about soon enough. It's hardly the United Nations or the Olympics.

I doubt any one will really care if the US does a no-show.


----------



## staff

^^
No one has stated it's a big issue, I was simply stating that the absence of the US would probably hurt US (in the long run) more than it would hurt the actual expo, as someone else claimed.


----------



## SilentStrike

I dont think US has participated in an Expo since 1996.

So its not a money problem, but more of a lack of interest.


----------



## SilentStrike

staff said:


> ^^
> Visitors will hardly notice that one pavilion is "missing" etc.


They certainly will notice that the US pavillion is 'missing' which is what makes people think like... wtf usa?

Which indeed hurts the US more than the expo.


----------



## Onn

SilentStrike said:


> They certainly will notice that the US pavillion is 'missing' which is what makes people think like... wtf usa?
> 
> Which indeed hurts the US more than the expo.


Then why do people from all over the world continue to immigrate to the country? I really don't think anyone is going to notice, nor care. No one can possibly visit all the pavilions anyway, there is going to be plenty for people to go see already. I doubt there are too many people that are going to be going to specific pavilions. The Chinese, and the whole world, knows a lot more about the US than, say, Canada.


----------



## megacool

ohhhhhhh, come on guys, there are great interesting pavilions enough, 
why we should care one or two countries will not be there. 
who cares. as those who mentioned , this expo is nothing, i will tell you one thing: 2000 in Hannover, 
some pavillions have to wait till 2 or 3 hours to go in.

so those who think this expo is nothing speicial , 
then you would better move your ass out of here. go for something interesting for you.


----------



## usucthe

I still have been able to answer my question on whether what I wish to do exists or not.


----------



## kix111

i have bought a soft toy of the expo haibao thing, and very honestly is just one of those cheap chinese products, i hang it on my bag and one of the hand came off after two days, sigh,


----------



## big-dog

*9.20*

*World Expo 5 landmark structures topped out*


Axis
China Pavilion
Theme Pavilion
Performing Center
Expo Center




























(http://news.sina.com.cn/c/p/2009-09-22/075218700257.shtml)


----------



## staff

Overview of the site, from the Lupu Bridge;










Pic by Luke in China / The Chemist


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200910/20091008/article_415762.htm


> *Lights tested at Theme Pavilion*
> 
> 2009-10-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lights were tested on the Theme Pavilion yesterday, adding a splash of color to the 2010 World Expo site together with the six illuminated "Sunny Valleys." Construction of the Theme Pavilion was completed on September 28, making it the first permanent structure at the site to be ready for interior design work.


----------



## wwwdbwww

the night ligt of shanghai's is always a featured view.


----------



## staff

Expo Boulevard starts 'fine decoration'


----------



## staff

HK Pavilion


----------



## z0rg

Saudi Arabia


















Australia


















France


















Germany


















Japan


















Netherlands


















China


----------



## wwwdbwww

that is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## OtAkAw

^^The gleaming rise of China into the world stage is really peppered by the outstanding representations of countries who want to share the limelight. Those are probably the grandest set of national pavilions I have ever seen for a single expo! They could well pose for independently built structures!


----------



## Atmosphere

Thanx for the update Zorg! I see the paviljoen of my country is coming along nicely. ( too bad it's one of the ugliest of all. On the other hand it's very unique. :lol


----------



## xlchris

^Yeah it's quite ugly :lol:


----------



## SilentStrike

Atmosphere said:


> Thanx for the update Zorg! I see the paviljoen of my country is coming along nicely. ( too bad it's one of the ugliest of all. On the other hand it's very unique. :lol


idd, we hadde hier wel meer geld in moge stoppen


----------



## Severiano

Wow too bad most of these structures are temporary. It will be sad seeing them torn down.


----------



## quanghuynhchung

cool!


----------



## korea2002

z0rg said:


> Saudi Arabia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China


where this source?? Do you know Korean Pavillion(한국관)?

Construction pics,please...


----------



## DanielLG

2010 Korean Expo Pavilion


----------



## korea2002

DanielLG said:


> 2010 Korean Expo Pavilion


thanks,but construction pics.

please..


----------



## WiGgLz01

wow these are very nice. is this world expo the same as the worlds fair?


----------



## Jim856796

From the look of those aerial photos, there appears to be no ongoing work at the observation tower converted from a chimney.


----------



## hkskyline

*DESIGN, CONCEPT OF TAIWAN PAVILION FOR SHANGHAI EXPO REVEALED *









_http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2009worldexpo/index.html_

TAIPEI, Dec 16 Asia Pulse - The design and concept of Taiwan's pavilion at the Shanghai World Expo 2010 was officially revealed Tuesday in Taipei, with high-ranking officials from the expo's organizing committee coming to promote the much-anticipated event.

The Taiwan pavilion, which is designed by renowned Taiwanese architect Lee Chu-yuan, features a theme revolving around nature and soul.

The outside structure of the pavilion resembles a "sky lantern" or "Kong Ming lantern, " which people fly during Chinese New Year and the Lantern Festival to pray for happiness, safety and health. It is a steel structure covered with smart film, a new kind of smart glass technology that adjusts to light under electric pressure to switch between a transparent and a semi-opaque state.

Hanging down from the roof of the Taiwan Pavilion is a gigantic globe made of a panoramic light-emitting diode (LED) screen, which will display projections of Taiwan's natural and cultural images.

Lee said that while the 20th Century world expos empathized on technology civilization, the 21st Century expos should be focused on the spiritual and soulful aspects of human beings.

Wang Chih-kang, chairman of the Taipei World Trade Center (TWTC) -- which is in charge of the Taiwan pavilion project -- said that Taiwan's participation in the 2010 World Expo is of special significance, as it will be the first time in 40 years that it was invited.

Taiwan had not participated in world expos over the past four decades because the country is not a member of the Paris-based Bureau of International Exhibitions. It was blocked from becoming a member of the Bureau due to opposition from China, which considers Taiwan a part of its territory and objects to Taiwan participating in groups whose members are normally countries. With improving relations between Beijing and Taipei, however, Taiwan received invitation from China on May 21 this year to take part in the event it is hosting.

Wang noted that the construction of the Taiwan pavilion is going according to schedule, with the exhibition hall's steel structure completed on Dec. 10. It took less than four months for workers to finish the pavilion's steel structure, since construction started in August, according to Wang, adding that the exhibition will be installed by the end of March and trial operations will start in April.

Zhong Yanqun, a deputy director of the World Expo 2010 Shanghai Executive Committee, was among a delegation of the Shanghai Expo organizing committee who attended the ceremony to officially reveal what the Taiwan pavilion will look like.

With 137 days to go before the Shanghai Expo opens, Zhong expressed great confidence in the event, saying that the construction and preparation work are going smoothly and that the event is expected to attract a record 70 million visitors.

"I sincerely invite people from Taiwan to visit the 2010 Shanghai Expo," Zhong said. "As the events emblem is trying to represent, the expo will not only serve as the platform for cultural exchanges, but also a special occasion for people from around the world to gather joyfully together."


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=423163&type=Metro


> 12m-ticket sale elates Expo
> 
> By Yang Jian | 2009-12-19 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> TICKET sales for the 2010 Shanghai World Expo have gone beyond expectations to exceed 12 million, said the event's organizer, who urged people not to believe anyone claiming to provide tickets cheaper than the official prices.
> 
> Travel agencies, which will qualify for discounts as group ticket buyers, won't be able to get the tickets until the 2010 event begins. That means nobody will get discounted tickets before the event, said Chen Xianjin, deputy director general of the Bureau of Shanghai World Expo Coordination.
> 
> Chen spoke to media as seven Chinese provinces started arranging their exhibitions at China's joint-provincial pavilion.
> 
> The bureau has noticed that some people were selling tickets online claiming to be cheaper than the official prices, said Chen. However, so far not a single fake ticket had been discovered among those sold.
> 
> The bureau urged people to buy their tickets at the more than 5,300 outlets of four major ticket agents - China Mobile, China Telecom, China Post and the Bank of Communications - to avoid buying fake tickets.
> 
> The Expo's planners had set a target of selling more than 10 million tickets by the end of the year.
> 
> About 55 percent of the tickets were bought by people in the Yangtze Delta Region. Shanghai accounted for 20 percent.
> 
> A standard ticket to the Expo costs 160 yuan (US$23.43), but people can enjoy a 20 yuan discount until the end of this year. The discount will be 10 yuan from January to the opening of the Expo in May.
> 
> Read more: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=423163&type=Metro#ixzz0a6bS4Arl


----------



## MukiKaki

*Russian pavilion*

In 2008 according to the results of the contest for the best architectural idea of the pavilion the architect bureau "P.A.P. ER architectural team" was admitted as the winner among twenty three architect workshops of the country.

According to the chosen architectural project an idea of three-parts became the foundation of the Russian pavilion composition solution. The pavilion consists of three main elements: 12 white-gold towers, the cube "hovering in the clouds" lying on the foundations of all twelve towers and the internal installation.

Project renders.


















The pavilion towers are going up symbolizing rapidly growing megapolises with skyscrapers of nonlinear architecture. White-gold color of the towers resembles historical images of the Russian architecture, perforation of the upper tower parts is created basing on ethnic ornaments of the nations populating Russia.

The pavilion plan is similar to Slavic settlements, it symbolizes "the flower of life" or the sun, roots of "the world tree" (a spreading oak among the Slavs) where "the life heavens" lie. The towers "roots" are oriented to the center of the composition and support "the civilization cube" connected with a symbol "man".

Plan










The elements of the cube external decoration can move and that organizes huge surfaces of "the living facade" which by reflecting the sky, the towers, greenery and people will create an image of a giant living being at daytime. At night with the help of special lighting even more stunning effect of the changing light-color-dynamic screen is created.

Latest updates from the construction site.
*28.09.2009*









*06.10.2009*



















*01.12.2009*













































http://www.expo2010-russia.ru/en/


----------



## Northern Lotus

Is Expo opens only from May through October?


----------



## Slartibartfas

The Belgian / European Pavilion. Looks rather bland but with an interesting concept of featuring a "brain cell" in its centre.

The Pavilion seems to be shared between Belgium and the European Union.


----------



## aodili

December 31 by an.yonghua at Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics........


----------



## foxmulder

clean your lenses for god's sake.........

tnx anyway


----------



## urbanrecycle

In Bjarke Ingels´s Facebook there is a images of danish pavillion in construction but i dont know how to copy


----------



## hkskyline

*Clinton boosts chances of US presence at Shanghai Expo 
Fund-raising effort has netted $54m for pavilion*
3 January 2010
The Boston Globe

WASHINGTON - In the hectic last week before she became secretary of state, Hillary Rodham Clinton squeezed in a Bon Jovi benefit concert in New York, part of a frantic effort to pay off the debt from her presidential campaign. No sooner had she arrived at the State Department than Clinton discovered she needed to start raising money all over again.

This time, the cash-starved beneficiary was not her own campaign but the United States, which needed $61 million to finance the construction of a national pavilion at a world's fair in Shanghai. Under federal law, no public money could be used. And Clinton, as a federal official, could no longer solicit private financial donations herself.

So she turned to her well-established network of Clinton fund- raisers, and after negotiating with the State Department's lawyers about what she could legally do herself to support the project, she mounted an ambitious fund-raising campaign that has netted nearly $54 million in barely nine months.

With multimillion-dollar pledges from PepsiCo, General Electric, Chevron, and other US corporations, the United States is on track to open a sleek, 60,000-square-foot pavilion at the Shanghai Expo 2010, which runs from May through October.

The prospect of the nation's chief diplomat asking for money worried government lawyers, according to officials. Referring to the first secretary of state, one lawyer asked, "Would Thomas Jefferson do this?" They imposed strict limits on the kinds of calls or other contacts she could make, allowing her to promote the pavilion but prohibiting any one-on-one appeals for cash.

Despite those restrictions, and a dismal economy, Clinton is closing in on her $61 million goal. She is clearly proud of the effort, which staved off what could have been a rupture in American- Chinese relations. In a year in which she has mostly worked to prove herself a loyal member of the Obama team, the campaign also showcases her enduring political drawing power.

"The idea, for many people, of raising more than $50 million would seem really daunting," Clinton said in an interview. "Maybe because I had participated in raising so much money in the past, I wasn't daunted by it."

By all accounts, the effort to build a national pavilion was near death at the end of the Bush administration. The near-collapse of the global economy, the proximity of the expo to the Beijing Olympics in 2008, and the general ambivalence of the State Department toward these events had left USA Pavilion, the nonprofit group in charge of the project, with little money.

"There is a sense in the US that Americans got disenchanted" with world's fairs, said Nick Winslow, a former Warner Bros. theme park executive who is the president of USA Pavilion.

With deadlines passing, the Chinese advanced the Americans money to conduct technical work for the pavilion. They raised the issue with former president Jimmy Carter when he visited China last January, pressing him to get a message to President Obama.

Enter Clinton, who made her first trip as secretary of state to Beijing in February and was eager to talk about trade, climate change, and the North Korean nuclear threat. Instead, she got an earful about how bad it would be if the United States did not have a presence at the expo.

For the Chinese, the expo is a bookend to the Olympics. Shanghai is spending $45 billion to transform the city, even more than Beijing spent preparing for the games. Nearly 200 countries have signed on to take part, leaving only the United States and Andorra as potential no-shows.

"I was dumbfounded that so little attention had been paid to it," Clinton said. "Everyone knows China is going to be an enormously powerful player in the 21st century. They have an expo, which is a kind of rite of passage that countries like to do to show they have arrived. We're not there? What does that say? I mean, it would have been a terrible message."

She said she did not relish the prospect of more fund-raising - "When would it ever end?" she recalled asking herself - but she promised Chinese officials that she would try to raise the money.

The last time the United States took part in a world's fair, in Aichi, Japan, in 2005, half the cost of the national pavilion was underwritten by Toyota.

Fred Wertheimer, a political fund-raising specialist, said he was satisfied that a difficult situation was handled properly.

"This appears to be an effort by the State Department to deal with a complicated diplomatic problem rather than some kind of inappropriate conduct," he said. "It would have been far better if the US government was able to pay for the activity involved, but that does not appear to have been the case."


----------



## hkskyline

*Fire response time at Expo just 3 minutes *
7 January 2010
Shanghai Daily

FIRE engines will be able to reach any fire inside the World Expo site within three minutes, two minutes faster than the city's average speed, local authorities said yesterday.

Five permanent fire control stations, four temporary ones and a fire control port on the 5.28-square-kilometer Expo site will be able to spot a fire within a minute and send firemen to the scene in three minutes during the six-month event, said the Shanghai Fire Control Bureau.

A new amphibian fire control station at the Expo site - the first in the city - will be put into use in March.

The Linyi station, at the Pudong section near the Nanpu Bridge, will have a port for three fireboats, and will watch for fire not only on land, but on the Huangpu River, which bisects the Expo site.

About 60 percent of the construction of the Expo fire-control buildings has been completed, and the rest will be ready in April, according to Zhou Meiliang, an official with the bureau.

Qian Bin, also of the fire control bureau, said Shanghai has built 42 stations in the past six years at a cost of nearly 1 billion yuan (US$146 million).

By May 1, Expo's opening day, the city will have 120 stations. Still to come: The Hongqiao station, opening in April. It will function as a fire control hub, covering the Great Hongqiao area, including Changning and part of Minhang and Qingpu districts.

Shanghai has a higher incidence of fire accidents than most places in China because of the large number of people, goods and businesses, said Chen Fei, director of the Shanghai Fire Control Bureau.

But the scarcity of land in the downtown area and the high cost of relocation are hampering construction of new stations, said Qu Weikang, another official of the bureau.


----------



## Nozumi 300

I read a couple of weeks ago in Xinhua that DPRK is also participating in the expo. Does anyone have any info or pictures of the DPRK pavillion?


----------



## kix111

photos by aaasgirl, this...looks fake, like in a game..


----------



## SilentStrike

woah, great pictures 

I really want to visit.. but got so much to do this summer already =\


----------



## deepblue01

Wow, great pictures. Hope there will be more of these soon. Its a shame that most of these buildings will be lost after the show is completed though. Anyone know what they will be doing with the land afterwards?


----------



## kony

Sérgio Issberner what is that ?? i'll have to report you...


----------



## SilentStrike

why even ask lol...
u wont get a reply


----------



## foxmulder

good light work  Tnx for pictures


----------



## GeoDude

if anyone can get some photos of the expo site that would be awesome! i am writing my ba for geography on the 2010 world expo and how it will affect urban planning, the infrastructure, services, the community, of shanghai. any other information would be greatly appreciated too! ive applied for a grant thatll pay for a trip there. this would be my fourth time visiting the city. fingers crossed i get it!


----------



## Scion

Candidates line up to audition for "ceremonial girls" for the expo


----------



## Scion

High def promotional video on the Expo


----------



## hkskyline

*China strives for first 'green' Expo *
3 February 2010
Agence France Presse

China, the world's number one emitter of greenhouse gases, aims to hold the first "green" World Expo in Shanghai, as the sprawling metropolis tries to shed its polluted past and become eco-friendly.

With less than three months to go before Expo opens on May 1, an army of workers is hurrying to turn what was once China's oldest shipyard into an environmentally friendly oasis in the heart of the country's biggest city.

Solar power, recycled rainwater, hybrid engine buses -- organisers and countries participating in the six-month event, expected to draw up to 100 million visitors, are sparing no effort to create a "Better City, Better Life."

"Green thinking, protecting the environment, harmony, low carbon -- these are ideas that not only will we display at Expo, but we need to make each visitor feel them," said Shanghai Mayor Han Zheng.

It will be China's largest solar generation project, said Xu Bo, assistant commissioner general for Expo.

Carbon dioxide emissions will be significantly reduced as a result of the measures taken, said Xu.

Several Expo pavilions have been designed to harness the sun's rays.

Solar panels cover the roof of China's national pavilion, "The Oriental Crown," a 60-metre-tall red upside-down pyramid -- one of a handful of buildings that will remain at the 5.3-square-kilometre (two-square-mile) site.

The separate urbanisation theme pavilion -- big enough to house four passenger planes -- is covered in solar panels, and all the lighting used to illuminate the building at night is energy-efficient.

Organisers say the two buildings alone will reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 2,500 tonnes by generating the equivalent in electricity of burning 1,000 tonnes of coal -- still Shanghai's main source of power.

The exterior of Japan's pavilion, which officials compare to a giant purple silkworm cocoon, is an intricate layer of flexible solar cells designed to generate between 20 and 30 kilowatts per hour.

The facade of the Swiss Pavilion also experiments with solar batteries that emit flashes once fully charged. The Swiss building also takes rooftop gardens to a new level with a rooftop meadow.

As a sign of the official willingness to make the environment a priority, authorities have warned that factories in the Yangtze River Delta up to 300 kilometres (186 miles) away could be shuttered if on-site air quality is sub-par.

"We'll monitor air quality each day and if it's negative, we'll take emergency measures, including production control or even shutting down certain heavy-polluting companies," said Zhang Quan, head of Shanghai's environmental protection bureau.

Perhaps the most eye-catching eco feature at the Expo site is "Sun Valley" -- visitors are greeted at the main entrance by six 40-metre-tall steel and plastic funnels.

The transparent vase-like structures channel the sunlight and breeze underground to provide natural light and cooling.

They also collect rainwater that will be used to flush toilets and run sprinklers for the vast green spaces that cover a third of the venue.

Beneath "Sun Valley," an underground network of 700 kilometres of pipes will use thermal energy from the earth and river water to provide natural heating and cooling for the site, organisers said.

For transportation, visitors will be ferried around in buses with hybrid engines, and a Chinese electric bicycle manufacturer has donated 100 electric cars and 300 electric bikes for Expo staff.

Shanghai's green initiatives do not stop at the Expo gates -- the city is striving to become a model for sustainable development in China with flagship projects such as an offshore wind farm built southwest of the city.

In an assessment of the Expo's possible impact, the United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) said an event of this scale would inevitably lead to a massive increase in carbon emissions unless serious measures were taken.

Lo Sze Ping, who wrote the report, said the air quality in the city has already improved and investments such as expanding metro and train services to a total of 400 kilometres of lines will leave a lasting green legacy.

"What is interesting to see is how the Expo has helped improve the environment in the city over the past 10 years, and what it will do for the next 10 years," Lo said.


----------



## hkskyline

*UK sows seeds of its Expo exhibition *
4 February 2010
Shanghai Daily

VISITORS will be invited to watch, touch and recognize more than 60,000 seeds of different plants as the core exhibition of the United Kingdom Pavilion at the World Expo 2010.

They will be surrounded by the seeds in a 20-meter-high hollow cube-like structure with the seeds embedded in the walls and ceilings.

A senior UK official yesterday unveiled the pavilion's exhibition plans, which will feature open-air performances, including works by William Shakespeare, and some star guests.

About 100 visitors can visit the cube at any one time. The seeds will be well-protected and can be planted after the Expo is over.

The seeds demonstrate the concept of sustainability, the diversity of nature and the potential of life, said Carma Elliot, the UK deputy commissioner general. She announced the theme of the pavilion was "Building on the past, shaping our future."

The 6,000-square-meter pavilion is composed of the cube-like structure, known as the "Seed Cathedral" and the area around being designed to look like wrapping paper, signifying a gift of friendship to China.

Large "green maps" of the UK's capital cities - London, Edinburgh, Cardiff and Belfast will highlight their extensive green areas.

The "paper" area is as large as a standard football pitch and will be a public area for performances and for children to play football, just like a city park, Elliot said.

The square will have performances every day including ballet, drama, orchestra and dance. Some UK football stars may be on hand to teach soccer skills to children, she said.

The pavilion will also feature London's plans for the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## marginine

QUOTE=JUmp*;51058687]"Thailand Pavilion" World Expo 2010





[/QUOTE]


----------



## JUmp*

Thailand Pavilion Update : 10/02/2010

http://www.thailandexpo2010.com/th/newsroom/index.php?id=72
















































http://pavilion.expo.cn/c1105/ssize/en/index.html


----------



## Vanaheim

Poland Pavilion














































http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/1,85301,7561313.html


----------



## jerseyboi

more again>>

Britain sows the seeds of change at world fair

See>

http://blogs.reuters.com/uknews/2010/02/15/britain-sows-seeds-of-change-at-world-trade-fair/

How do you persuade 70 million Chinese that Britain is a modern, dynamic economy rather than a fog-bound heritage park filled with characters from a Dickens novel?

That’s the challenge that faced the design team behind the British pavilion at Shanghai Expo 2010, the huge international trade show that opens in May.

Instead of building a glass box filled with tired images of red buses and Beefeaters, they have come up with a striking, futuristic design which they hope will challenge stereotypes about life in Britain.

Note Britain has the biggest seed/plant Bank/depost in the world.


----------



## Jarmo K

haa! thailand pavilion looks lika traditional mcdonald's.


----------



## caelus

I guess thailand's pavilion is one of the most predictable design......


----------



## Bibelo

UK pavilion


----------



## xXFallenXx

That's a real photo?!


----------



## GeoDude

that doesnt even look real. amazing!!!


----------



## shyaman

*THE CONCEPT DESIGNS OF SHANGHAI WORLD EXPO 2010 *


At the second floor of Shanghai Urban Planning Exhibition Center is a collection of concept designs for Shanghai World Expo. These are in the form of lay-out plans and scale models. 

In 2001, eight firms provided Expo concept plans for Shanghai's bid for the 2010 World Expo. The plan submitted by Arch Studio, a French company, was selected as the foundation of Shanghai's Expo bid.




















Here are concept plans submitted by two other architectural firms.

Perkins Eastman (USA)




















ARUP (UK)


----------



## shyaman

In 2004, the bidding process began for Expo site design plans, and a total of 10 design firms from around the world were invited to participate in the process. Some of the concept lay-outs...

EDAW Co. (USA)











Perkins Eastman (USA)











HPP Co (Germany)











ARUP (UK)











Arch Studio Co (France)











Bing Thom Co (Canada)











RIA Co (Japan)











Tongji University (China)











Southeast University (China)











After six rounds of voting, the field was narrowed down to the three plans offered by ARUP-Rogers JV, Perkins Eastman Architect and Tongji University. These three design plans were combined into a final plan which formed the foundation for the planning of 2010 Expo Shanghai China.




















The planning area of Expo 2010 covers a total land area of 6.68 square kilometers (red line bordered area in the satellite image).


----------



## shyaman

On another hall is a more detailed scale model of the World Expo site...









































































The China Pavilion is the core structure of the Expo Site and is one of its permanent buildings. It covers an area 6.52 hectares. 











At 120,000 square meters, the 18,000 seat Performance Center will be the largest comprehensive performance arena in China.











The Theme Pavilion covers a total area of 114,557 square meters. It extends 290 meters from north to south. With a width of 190 meters and a height 23.5 meters, it is the largest exhibition hall in Asia in terms of total span.


----------



## conc.man

That UK pavilion is amazing!


----------



## Gherkin

Heatherwick's pulled the rabbit out of the hat with the UK pavillion. His practice has only built a few small scale projects and then it comes out with that! :nuts:

He has however done the same façade on a Scottish sculpture:

http://www.heatherwick.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=41

http://www.heatherwick.com/index.ph...ask=view&id=20&Itemid=41&limit=1&limitstart=3


----------



## z0rg

From ss.cn

China









UK









Australia









Finland









Netherlands


















Expo axis









Weather center


















UNO









Israel









UAE


















Pakistan









Japan


















Theme pavilion



























India









Performing arts center


















Baosteel







au


----------



## GeoDude

im going to shanghai the day after tomorrow for about a week to do some research on the expo! the expo is the subject of my ba thesis and im writing how world expositions effect urban planning, development, and morphology in the host city. all these photos are fantastic. im hoping to get some as well. definitely will be making a stop at the urban planning and exposition center. if anyone has any information or know where i can some, id really appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## Maggern2k

I don't know if this question has been answered, but...how long will the pavilions remain? I'm plan on visiting Shanghai in autumn 2011. Will the pavilions still remain? How long will they remain? Will Shanghai allow such a large, central area remain relatively undeveloped for years to come?


----------



## spiky247

Thanks Staff for posting my pictures and crediting me. I guess it's time for me to post some of my own 









Construction workers at the Spanish Pavilion waiting for the eclipse.









Construction workers at the Spanish Pavilion watching the eclipse.









Wicker tsunami









The Spanish Pavilion at night









The Spanish Pavilion entrance









The Polish Pavilion at night









The French Pavilion at night









The German Pavilion









Hamburg House









Lewis Hamilton in the UK Pavilion









Lewis Hamilton in the UK Pavilion

Please respect copyright.
All photos by Charlie Xia


----------



## z0rg

By 酷爱高楼小子


----------



## staff

spiky247 said:


> Thanks Staff for posting my pictures and crediting me. I guess it's time for me to post some of my own


You are most welcome to the forums! kay:

It probably doesn't have to be said-- but your photos are amazing, truly an inspiration. Please do post more photos if you wish!


----------



## oliver999

i will spend two days for expo, can't wait.i hope all buildings remain forever.


----------



## foxmulder

Fantastic pictures... Thanks guys.


----------



## urbanrecycle

it is a shame to post it here, but this is the Brazilian nightmare, republic of Bananas!!!!


----------



## skyridgeline

^^
It may not look pretty but the message is very clear - Brazil has plenty of iron ore and agricultural products to sell.


----------



## korea2002

*Shanghai Expo 2010 Pavilion Photo Gallery*

http://2010.daxuphoto.com/expo/expo-shouye.html


----------



## spicytimothy

z0rg said:


> By 酷爱高楼小子


Woohoo I see HK and Macau! I'm coming all the way from LA to visit


----------



## skyridgeline

*Symphonic haka group at World Expo*



> A group of Wellington performers will wow audiences at the World Expo opening ceremony in Shanghai next month.
> 
> The symphonic haka group *features the violinist Elena, opera singer Zane Te Wiremu Jarvis and kapahaka group, Te Ihi Connections*. It will be directed by acclaimed artistic director and choreographer Tanemahuta Gray.
> 
> They are the only cultural group representing New Zealand, Australia and the Pacific at the 30 April opening ceremony.


www.thebigidea.co.nz (01 April 2010)

Here is a sample:


----------



## urbanrecycle

What happens with the pavilions, Will be the same as Hannover
http://www.flickr.com/photos/atomhirsch/sets/72157622458750517/


----------



## staff

Interesting things are being unveiled in the wake of the Expo;


New generation CRH380 at the railway pavilion;

@ourail.com






































Little Mermaid at the Danish pavilion :lol:


----------



## xdexina

Hi there! do you have some photo's of Portugal's pavilion!? 
Shanghai expo will be amazing!:cheers:


----------



## Fenix1981

Great pictures.


----------



## caelus

Some more pictures from here:

http://www.travelblog.org/Asia/China/Shanghai/blog-492906.html


----------



## tommy949

Hey guys, they even got BMW 5 series sedans for the police
http://www.chinahush.com/2010/03/31...-bmw-5-series-police-cars-for-the-world-expo/


----------



## skyridgeline

tommy949 said:


> Hey guys, they even got BMW 5 series sedans for the police
> http://www.chinahush.com/2010/03/31...-bmw-5-series-police-cars-for-the-world-expo/


The 5s were likely donated by ... BMW? "Guerilla marketing"? 

The think the official vehicle supplier is SAIC/GM.


----------



## Jun10r

wonderfuly pictures...


----------



## Galandar

It is terrific! Simply awesome:cheers:


----------



## NCT

CoCoMilk said:


> Are they REALLY REALLY going to demolish most of these after the end of expo. They should just distribute some of these pavilions to other Chinese cities...and make them art center or w.e. Easy being said...disassembling or moving some of these can be a hassle.


Some say the pavilions will be shipped back to the respective countries, don't know how this'll happen though.

Picture from SHMetrofans (don't know if it'll be visible):


----------



## Deng

CoCoMilk said:


> Are they REALLY REALLY going to demolish most of these after the end of expo. They should just distribute some of these pavilions to other Chinese cities...and make them art center or w.e. Easy being said...disassembling or moving some of these can be a hassle.


I remember reading somewhere on this forum that the plan was to remove some while keeping others and using them as art exhibitions and other cultural centers. I can't imagine that they'd take down sun valley or the performance center either.


----------



## Ewan117

^^ yeah, and without the circular structure in front of the Canadian Pav, it will look more like a pyramid and less like the Chinese Pav


----------



## leo_sh

I heard the Norwegian consul general say that they are looking for a Chinese city as the permanent site for their pavillion after the Expo.


----------



## skyridgeline

*Water, Fire and Laser from the Expo 2010 Opening Ceremony Posted on Youtube in HD*


----------



## bcarrilloj1

WOOOOOOOOOW AMAZING OPENING CEREMONY, IT LOOKS LIKE "FANTASMIC"show at Disneyland !!


----------



## plasma169

spiky247 said:


> Korea


WOW!


----------



## caelus

Just how many people in China?



















Want to visit USA pavilion? wait for 4 hours! 










An extremely popular Australian Pavilion










Dutch Pavilion at night



















Japanese cosplay at Japan pavilion









A chinese girl took a picture with a Mexican dancer at Mexico pavilion


----------



## altachlo87

kix111 said:


> Can this thing get any uglier? both appearance and name..the jap one looks so awesome


It looks nice though...
(btw, how do you define an 'ugly' train??


----------



## a7x

they could make it these pavilions into embassies maybe....my 2 cents.


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## z0rg

Thanks. Never saw some of these constructions before.


----------



## philip

Hi, does anyone know if the pedestrian walk construction on The Bund is finished?

If not, what is the expected completion date? I plan to visit Shanghai in Aug/Sept.


----------



## xlchris

Does anyone have recent pictures of the Dutch pavillion?


----------



## niknak

This thread is no longer under construction


----------



## eurekak750i

French Pavilion


----------



## Skyscraper Noel

I just wanna see the Philippine Pavilion with those cute Hands, and what's inside the Pavilion?


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## staff

Dayum!


----------



## cmoonflyer




----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Skyscraper Noel said:


> I just wanna see the Philippine Pavilion with those cute Hands, and what's inside the Pavilion?


clicking out at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4550811519/in/set-72157623792369603/


----------



## aodili

philip said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the pedestrian walk construction on The Bund is finished?


It was finished at the end of March, for pictures see the thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589635&page=14


----------



## KulasKusgan

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> clicking out at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4550811519/in/set-72157623792369603/


courtesy of archhale2008 of flickr:

Philippines









The surface of the pavilion is made of transparent materials in the shape of diamonds, which swing with the wind and show different visual effects. Outer walls of the pavilion are all decorated with eye-catching collages. Visits can enjoy unique local conditions, customs and art performances inside the pavilion.


----------



## KulasKusgan

*The Philippine Pavilion*

Designed by the firm of famous Filipino architect Ed Calma, Philippine pavilion’s façade will be dominated by the Pinoy hand as its major visual statement to emphasize the human dimension in urbanization, and to assert the Filipino’s genius at (hand)crafting vital relationships through work, art, and play. Hands belonging to artists, workers, peasants, women, men and boxing heroes, among others, shall be painted on all sides of the pavilion exterior and the queuing area.

To mirror the Philippines own theme of “Performing Cities,” its pavilion’s interior shall present a “seamless melange of exhibitions, performances and videos that showcase the assets of the Philippines’ best performing cities. These cities are Iloilo, Naga, Cebu, Manila, Malaybalay, Puerto Princesa, Davao, Calbayog, San Fernando (La Union), Makati and Taguig cities.

The pavilion will feature daily perfomances by Filipino artists and entertainers, including the Philippine Philharmonic Orchestra, Ballet Philippines, the Philippine Madrigal Singers, pianist Cecille Licad, Joanna Go, Rachelle Gerodiea and the group, Kontra Gapi.

*The Philippines has previously won gold for best pavilion at both the World Expo 2005 in Aichi, Japan, and the Expo 2008 in Zaragoza, Spain.*

Theme : "Performing Cities”
Architect: Ed Calma
Cost: PhP450 million (US$10M)


----------



## Gaeus

So when is the best time to go to the Expo with the no long lines and no hassle? I'm assuming it's September because it's class season? Or when a Typhoon hit Beijing? Or probably World Cup Final (when everybody stays home to watch the final game)? Or no luck at all. T_T


----------



## hopesupertallmexico

what do you think about Mexico's pavilion?


----------



## hopesupertallmexico




----------



## oliver999

philip said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the pedestrian walk construction on The Bund is finished?
> 
> If not, what is the expected completion date? I plan to visit Shanghai in Aug/Sept.


has been opened. look at this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589635&page=14


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen

2010ShanghaiExpo Cultural Center


----------



## benKen

the Taiwan Pavilion


----------



## benKen




----------



## foxmulder

BEIJING, June 6 -- Visitor numbers to the Shanghai World Expo have hit the 10-million mark, with a record daily volume of 516 thousand 8 hundred.

Tourists are lining up at the entrance at 7 in the morning, and passageways have been set to provide guidance. The number of visitors has been growing steadily since the event opened. Organizers say they are ready for the upcoming hot weather and visitor surge.

All service measures have been improved throughout May. Officials are expecting some 70 million tourists from home and abroad through October, surpassing the record 64 million at the Osaka Expo in 1970.


----------



## Rapid

When I went, it was empty, and there weren't the lineups everyone keeps talking about. The US was around 20 mins, China was like 20 minutes, etc.


----------



## PortoNuts

European pavillions are the best, by far.


----------



## roballan

the mexican one is gorgeous.. so minimal and colorful... love it!


----------



## web1122

It is too crowded there! You would see nothing but swarms of people！


----------



## archiholic

*from Indonesian forum, Indonesian Pavillion*



dochan said:


> *Paviliun Indonesia di Shanghai World Expo 2010*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pavil...iun-Indonesia-World-Expo-2010/121867587842415


----------



## staff

Expo in 3 minutes

12401448


----------



## big-dog

*6.27 night my trip to expo, ticket: RMB 90 each*

Malaysia









Portugal









China









Taiwan and Performing center









India and Saudi Arabia









Axis


















view on performijng center


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Simply amazing....


Shanghai rocks....


----------



## Jim856796

I did not know that the Shanghai World Expo Cultural Centre was an indoor arena. It could be the third indoor arena for Shanghai.


----------



## Vrooms

Love the UAE pavilion the most. Followed by Germany, China and USA. The worst were Malaysia and Sri Lanka...


----------



## yangkhm

anyone can post Cambodia pavillion please, much thanks!


----------



## Vrooms

*Cambodian pavillion*


----------



## Vrooms

My favourite pavilion exterior:
*Espana Pavillion*


----------



## hkhui

Was there from 14-18 July. Incredibly crowded. Parking lot #17, the biggest one, had like 500 tourist buses. Waited 2 hours in queue for China pavilion (even though we had reservation) and 3 hours for Germany pavilion. Such a big event..

People, especially children were crazy about the passport stamps too. I got 34 stamps (though 20 of them were from Chinese provinces)

Does anyone know what the Chinese traditional song they played at the entertainment concert for people standing in queue for the Chinese Pavilion (on July 15) ? Would very much listen to it again.


----------



## Archetipo

How much asbestos China use for bulding the structure of Shanghai Expo ?

Because I have seen a documentary how was speaking about the use of asbesto ( very very dangerous fiber ) in some country like China.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*italian pavillion*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## luci203

Gaeus said:


> I have a feeling that the Shanghai Expo will be totally different from other World Expos before. It might be comparable to the Paris World Expo on the late 19th century or the 1939 New York World Expo or probably better.


I don't know why, but I like better the pavilions of Paris World Expo than this extravagant (taky) modern pavilions... :dunno:


----------



## hkskyline

*'WATERSHED OF CHINESE ARCHITECTURE'*
19 August 2010
China Daily

SHANGHAI - The design of the China Pavilion fully satisfied the public expectations and could be viewed as a watershed of architecture in China, according to the pavilion's chief designer.

Calling it one of his best works, He Jingtang, dean of the architecture design institute under the South China University of Technology, said Expo 2010 Shanghai's top attraction successfully combines traditional Chinese cultures and modern styles.

"In the past, we were more inclined to imitating foreign (designs)," He told China Daily in an exclusive interview. "The pavilion reflects the collective wisdom of Chinese architects. We have received positive feedback from the public."

The 69-meter-high China Pavilion, which will remain a permanent fixture after the six-month event draws to a close, is one of the largest and most important buildings showcasing the host country's economic power.

Known as the "Crown of the East", He's design was selected from more than 300 entries from Chinese architects across the world, competing to serve as China's public face at the extravagant fair.

The 1.5-billion-yuan ($220 million) pavilion sports a distinctive square roof made of traditional dougong, or brackets, which dates back more than 2,000 years.

The bracket design embroiled the pavilion in a an accusation of plagiarism after it was labeled a copy of a Japanese pavilion designed by Japanese architect Tadao Ando for the 1992 Seville Expo in Spain.

He refuted the accusation, saying he and his team had never seen the Japanese building, which was demolished after the 1992 fair.

Besides, there are major differences in the two pavilions in terms of size, measurements, function and cultural inspiration, the architect insisted.

"Every element used in the China Pavilion has its Chinese origin," He said. "It's an abstract expression of China's 5,000 years of history and the culture of 56 ethnic groups."

People can recognize the Chinese architecture at first glance, He said. "What we architects do is learn from our counterparts on how to draw inspiration from the local culture and blend in our designs."

In that respect, He said, the pavilions of Spain, Italy, Germany, France, UAE and UK are good examples.

Especially impressive is the UK pavilion, formed from 60,000 slender, transparent rods, each of which is 7.5 meters long, encasing one or more seeds at its tip, He said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Expo subway line has served 10m passengers*
2010-8-23 
Shanghai Daily

LINE 13, the only subway operating inside the World Expo site, has handled more than 10 million passengers since the event opened in May, the city's Metro operator Shanghai Shentong Metro Group said yesterday.

The operator plans to add train services to shorten interval times from six minutes to four minutes during rush hours, the operator said.

The line has three stations now in use. Two are within the Expo site - Lupu Bridge Station and Expo Avenue Station - while Madang Road Station can only be accessed by ticket holders to the event.

Expo ticket holders can take the line for free between the Pudong and Puxi sides of the Expo. The daily volume on the line is about 130,000, Metro officials said.

Line 13 will be a complete line after the Expo. The completed line will operate from suburban Jiading District to downtown Nanjing Road W. Station, where it connects to Line 2.

Meanwhile, the operator said it has teamed up with Metro police to crack down on those who jump over ticket turnstiles to avoid paying subway fares. Offenders will be fined 50 yuan (US$7.36), Shanghai Shentong said.


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Are there separate % regarding the fluxes of International visitors and National ones? 
Thank you.


----------



## hkskyline

TohrAlkimista said:


> Are there separate % regarding the fluxes of International visitors and National ones?
> Thank you.


 From the Expo website, I don't see the breakdown of foreign tourists.

http://en.expo2010.cn/a/20100822/000001.htm


----------



## hkskyline

By * wongwaisang96* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Kintoy

*last weekend*

I went to see the Expo last Saturday, here are some of the pics of pavilions:


China









Philippines









Australia









Germany









Thailand


----------



## Kintoy

more...

Latvia









Serbia









Malaysia









New Zealand


----------



## TohrAlkimista

hkskyline said:


> From the Expo website, I don't see the breakdown of foreign tourists.
> 
> http://en.expo2010.cn/a/20100822/000001.htm


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Do you have any figure about the most visited pavillions?


----------



## Big Cat

For the first time in the history of EXPO there was the *Expobasket championship* organised by lithuanians:




























The championship lasted for the period of a month with 200 games played and 62 teams participating. *The first place went to the Bolivian team, the second - to the Lithuanian and the third - to the Danish team*


----------



## hkskyline

*Roar of China's reborn dragon *
10 October 2010
The Sunday Times

ON the Shanghai waterfront, the scene of so many triumphs and tragedies in modern China, the bulldozers will soon be moving on to the site of Expo 2010.

When it closes its gates at the end of this month, having welcomed more than 60m visitors, only the Chinese pavilion, a great red inverted pyramid, and a few other structures will be kept.

The rest will be demolished and on the ruins will rise a financial district symbolising the future to which Shanghai aspires — to rival Tokyo and Hong Kong as the greatest business city in the Far East.

"The job has already begun to build Shanghai into a financial centre," said He Ying, an academic who advises the city government.

For British entrepreneurs, who made Shanghai into a 20th century byword for commerce, the opportunities in this metropolis of 30m people are as real as they were in 1865, when the Hongkong and Shanghai Banking Corporation, now HSBC, opened its doors in the city.

A recent report by UK Trade & Investment (UKTI) has also identified four nearby cities — with a combined population of more than 23m — as prime beneficiaries of Shanghai's boom and as targets for British businesses.

They are among the richest of 35 "secondary cities" across China where wealth is spreading fast and £375 billion in government stimulus spending has kept economic growth running at more than 10%.

Around Shanghai, key markets for British firms include technical consultancy, engineering, clean industries, healthcare, shipbuilding, finance and services such as law and accountancy.

There is growing demand for software, training, tooling, precision machinery and key components as Chinese businesses plunge into industrial upgrading, helped by state loans.

The opportunities will increase as China goes up the value chain, UKTI said. Continued on page 11 W W

W W Continued from page 1 In the cluster of nearby cities, the export and oil refining port of Ningbo, with 5.5m people, is already an important centre for BP and is expanding its shipbuilding and high-end manufacturing capacity.

The famed rice wine city of Shaoxing, population 4.3m, is turning from textiles to recycling and environmental businesses.

China's most enterprising citizens are reputed to be among the 7.5m population of Wenzhou, which made so much money from cheap products it is now prime territory for firms selling luxury goods, insurance and financial advice. And Suzhou, a city of industrial estates and technology firms linked to Shanghai by fast rail, has more than 6m people .

But it is Shanghai, commercial capital of China since the 19th century, that remains at the core. Despite corruption so serious it toppled the last Communist party chief, the city government has kept the political initiative to win debates in the state council, China's cabinet, over its privileged role.

"The target is to be a world financial, shipping and trading centre," said Ding Jianping, a professor at Shanghai Financial University. "The natural harbour is the biggest in Asia, the facilities will rival Japan and South Korea, and there will be a new trading zone around the Hongqiao airport near the city centre," said the professor, who also advises the government.

For all the turbulence of volatile Chinese exports, a property boom that may turn into a bubble and a strident dispute with China's trade partners over the exchange rate, Shanghai has a confident feel.

"The stock market has been weak in financials and property, though small and medium caps have held up," said Yuan Jun, an analyst at AJ Securities, "but that's chiefly because of uncertainty about domestic policy." Next month, he said, the party is expected to unveil "positive policies for the private sector" in its 12th five-year plan. "Health spending will go up, so that's good for pharmaceuticals," Yuan said, noting that Shanghai is home to some of the biggest drug firms.

Despite challenges to pricing, they will benefit from an ambitious reform of the health system to restore universal coverage. The state has earmarked more than £80 billion and 700,000 villages are to get new or improved clinics.

Unlike Hong Kong, which has turned itself into a back office and service centre for southern China, Shanghai has retained manufacturing capacity in steel, cars, LED and LCD technology, white goods and shipbuilding.

It also makes electronics and telecoms gear and, as Yuan pointed out, "China has 700m mobile phone users".

China is also adding dollar millionaires by the month — there are more than 470,000, according to Merrill Lynch and Capgemini — and, just as in the past, many made their fortunes in Shanghai and spend them there as well.

"The more expensive a product is, the more demand there is for it," said Yuan, "so stocks in companies selling luxury goods in China will be very high in 10 years."

Today's heady scent of prosperity, however, goes far beyond Chanel, Cartier and Tiffany, whose shops line streets once adorned by Madam Mao's red banners and the slogans of the ultra-Maoist Gang of Four.

While western governments cut spending and scale back infrastructure investment, the thump of piledrivers and nonstop traffic in Shanghai tell their own tale of growth.

The city's radical factions of the past have been transformed into a tight cadre of politicians for whom progress ordained by the state is the key doctrine. Huge public infrastructure investments for the Expo have already laced the city with highways and flyovers. The metro system runs for 250 miles and is pushing into the suburbs.

Flats, office blocks and government buildings are rising in all directions. The new harbours, said Professor Ding, will give Shanghai the biggest container terminal in Asia, topping its historic rival, Hong Kong .

"Shanghai is unique," he said, "and national policy is clear. When a developing country becomes a developed country it must have service industries, and for Shanghai the first step is finance."

Criticism of the spending on Expo ran rife online and even found an echo in the mainstream media. But it is now clear that the planners did have a vision for what comes next. That includes moves by regulators to allow more trade in futures and other derivatives on the Shanghai stock exchange.

Political leaders have endorsed the idea of developing a bond market so that Chinese corporate issuers, as well as the state, can tap the enormous pool of domestic savings.

The liberalisers want to hold the government to its declared aim of making the Chinese currency, known as the renminbi (people's money) or yuan, freely exchangeable by 2020.

All this, say dealers, will need buildings, a larger trained workforce and a network of supporting service industries. Some economists, such as Tan Ruyong, also of Shanghai Financial University, still see obstacles: "It's one thing to build a shipping centre — we can see that's been done. But putting in place the infrastructure for finance, like tax policy, a legal framework, making the currency convertible, well, that is a long-term target."

Nonetheless, analyst Dong Tao of Credit Suisse said he can see Shanghai emerging as a global financial capital in 10 to 15 years. "Currency appreciation will continue and their reserves are so big they need a financial centre. And Chinese financial supervision is developing as a copy of Singapore, America and London," he said.

Meanwhile, Expo 2010 has drawn leaders such as Russia's President Dmitry Medvedev, who came to talk up the trade opportunities in northeast Asia and to mark the opening of a Chinese-Russian gas pipeline.

Shanghai's age-old links with Japan and Korea will revive even more strongly when the city is integrated into containerised railway routes to central Asia and the Indian Ocean. It will also benefit from growth in logistics as companies vie to service China's fastgrowing e-commerce. For analysts like Yuan at AJ Securities, the crisis in the West has served as a warning that Shanghai needs to get it right.

He should know. Like many Shanghainese, his family has roots in capitalism dating back before the 1949 revolution, to his great-grandfather, an investor who made the mistake of trusting in bonds issued by the doomed nationalist government of Chiang Kai-shek. "Nowadays," Yuan said, "Lehman has become a word in Chinese."


----------



## Jim856796

There are five permant structures at the Expo site which will be retained. All the others will be dsmantled and probably sold to other countries/cites. Three of the structures are the China Pavlion, the Expo axis, and the Expo Cultural Centre.


----------



## fragel

Jim856796 said:


> All the others will be dsmantled and probably *sold* to other countries/cites.


I think all the pavilions are owned by respective countries/cities/companies from the beginning. They all have purposes for their use after the EXPO, for example the Liverpool pavilion will be put in London for advertising purpose.


----------



## evelynz8735

Smallville said:


> I was wondering myself what this mammoth project was going to be used for!




Thanks you for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.

__________________
watch free movies online


----------



## aucina

fragel said:


> I think all the pavilions are owned by respective countries/cities/companies from the beginning. They all have purposes for their use after the EXPO, for example the Liverpool pavilion will be put in London for advertising purpose.


- In Hannover a few years ago, some of the countries had a auction to sell the pavillions, some were moved to other locations, some just dismantled.


----------



## z0rg

1.03 million visitors last Saturday. What happened to the trolls who said that this would become a 'ghost Expo'?


----------



## fragel

^^
!!!

look at the buses. I am afraid the extreme crowdedness might take all the fun away. most of my family members and friends went there without visiting the popular pavilions, and still had fun. Now I am glad they didn't choose this date to go.

just curious who would say this was gonna be a 'ghost EXPO'? If I don't remember wrong, more people were interested in going before the EXPO opened, and many are just scared away by the crowds.


----------



## fragel

aucina said:


> - In Hannover a few years ago, some of the countries had a auction to sell the pavillions, some were moved to other locations, some just dismantled.


i see, so only those who are still interested in the pavilions would keep them.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> 1.03 million visitors last Saturday. What happened to the trolls who said that this would become a 'ghost Expo'?


^^ many people like to visit expo because autumn and relax
near close in 1st Nov,


----------



## winkd2

visited Expo earlier this summer....I can't image how horrible it would be to visit now....


----------



## oliver999

unfortunately, i was one of those 1.3 million people in zorg's pic. traffic jam waste my 3 hours on the way, and i've never seen so many buses in my lifetime.


----------



## spicytimothy

I'm glad I decided to not go... Shanghai will be more fun without the expo


----------



## onthebund

不喜欢EXPO，一次也没去过。。。讨厌秀场。。。


----------



## fragel

oliver999 said:


> unfortunately, i was one of those 1.3 million people in zorg's pic. traffic jam waste my 3 hours on the way, and i've never seen so many buses in my lifetime.


lol, got any pics of the 'people mountain people sea'?


----------



## oliver999

fragel said:


> lol, got any pics of the 'people mountain people sea'?


get some,i'll post lately.


----------



## oliver999

I didnt bring a camra, just took some radomly shoots by my cellphone
where i get on the bus(my city)








on the way
















destination


----------



## z0rg

Today's visitor data looks weird and completely broke the pattern of every other day. What the hell happened from 15:30? Maybe they rejected a lot of people so that the Expo doesn't become as crowded as last weekend?
http://en.expo2010.cn/yqkl/index.htm


----------



## big-dog

Expo photography











































































































































































































































from Tricky, thcad, netease.com


----------



## jerseyszhen

very nice....

http://www.sport-union.com/

http://www.chinatopugg.com/

http://www.nfl-nhl.com/

http://www.reeboknet.com/


----------



## hmmwv

Spent four day there, including the second through fourth day after opening, luckly there were the not so busy days, I think the busiest day there were about 250,000 people and I thought it's the absolute limit of its capacity, can't imagine how crazy it was when over 1 million people attended.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai World Expo ends, drew 72 million visitors*
31 October 2010
By ELAINE KURTENBACH, Associated Press 

SHANGHAI – China's biggest tourism event ever, the Shanghai World Expo, wraps up Sunday after introducing a record 72 million visitors to a smorgasbord of cultures and technologies meant to illustrate its theme of urban sustainability.

The massive, six-month event aimed at showcasing China's rise as a modern industrial power drew mainly local visitors, many of them ordinary folk from the provinces who flooded into the city by the tour busload-full, cramming the city's hotels, subways and other public places.

Most patiently braved waits of up to 10 hours at some popular national pavilions, sweltering summer temperatures, long walks and other inconveniences for what could be once-in-a-lifetime direct contact with foreign places and people.

Highlights included Denmark's famed "Little Mermaid" sculpture, a rooftop cable car ride above a replica alpine meadow at the Swiss pavilion, famous impressionist paintings from the Louvre at the French pavilion, and entertainment by Cirque du Soleil courtesy of Canada.

"Thanks to the expo, people like me who never would have a chance to go abroad can experience the whole world," said Zou Aiguo, a retiree from central China's Jiangxi province whose son gave him an expo tour as a present.

"It's my first time to Shanghai, the most prosperous city in China, and I'm very excited," he said.

Not everyone was pleased by the event, least of all some of those unhappy with being forced out of old housing to make way for the expo zone, but such criticism gains little traction in a country that vigorously suppresses public dissent.

Eager to make its world's fair the biggest ever, China spent 28.6 billion yuan ($4.3 billion) on the event itself, and many billions more on improving subways, roads, tunnels, airports and other public facilities in this metropolis of more than 20 million people. The entire city got fresh paint, new landscaping and flowers and a kaleidoscope of decorative lighting.

World Expositions began with the Great Exhibition of 1851 in London, which marked the coming of the Industrial Revolution, and have often been the forum for introducing new technologies, foods and innovative ideas.

In keeping with the event's motto, "Better City, Better Life," Shanghai was striving to make its fair a "green" one. It deployed electric buses and carts and installed energy-saving air conditioning and water filters meant to cut use of bottled water. It also recycled rain water and made use of solar power.

Organizers even limited where visitors could smoke, though enforcement was lax, especially at night.

Altogether, some 814,000 volunteers, both from overseas and inside China, helped to keep the average 370,000 visitors a day moving to and through the venue relatively smoothly, though it was standing-room only when attendance hit a peak of 1.03 million on Oct. 16.

"The pavilions look great from the outside, better than I expected, but I'm not convinced it's worth waiting for hours in lines to get in," said Liu Xiaoyin, who drove her 13-year-old daughter to Shanghai from a nearby city.

"Anyway, we came over to have a look. After all, it is happening in China, so we Chinese should not miss it," Liu said.

The 72 million who managed to get to the event surpassed the previous record of 64.21 million visitors who attended the 1970 fair in Osaka, Japan. Achieving the record was an absolute must in a prestige-obsessed country with a penchant for overshooting numerical targets.

Apart from the jobs-creating construction and services before and during the event, the Yangtze River Delta region, including Shanghai, reportedly reaped 80 billion yuan ($12 billion) in tourism-related spending.

The next expo, in 2012, will be in the South Korean port city of Yeosu, with a similar theme of "Green Growth, Blue Economy," or marine-based sustainability. After that the expo will move to the Italian city of Milan in 2015, with a focus on food safety.

Now, all but a handful of the more than 200 structures built in the vast plazas along the banks of Shanghai's Huangpu river, former shipyards and steel works destined to become prime real estate, must be dismantled and recycled or otherwise disposed of.

Several of the pavilions were sold outright and will be moved to other countries or provinces in China to serve as museums or landmarks.

In recent weeks, many national pavilions began selling off their remaining souvenirs and other miscellany as they prepared to shut down.

On a recent evening, an expo shop was crammed with unsold memorabilia such as key chains, toys, cups, jewelry and stationery — most of it festooned with the big-eyed, bright blue "Haibao" mascot figure.

But the biggest hit with expo shoppers appeared to be the 60,000 transparent rods that formed the outer structure of the sea-urchin shaped British pavilion, which are being auctioned off via Chinese online retailer Taobao.com to raise funds for a Shanghai facility dedicated to helping children with cerebral palsy.

Taobao said that in the initial round, 8,000 rods, each of which encases a seed from England's Kew Millennium Seed Bank, were sold in just 2 minutes.

___

Associated Press researcher Ji Chen contributed to this report.


----------



## big-dog

^^ the latest figure is 73 million (after today's number added)


----------



## Melb_aviator

Are these events really needed anymore? It just seems that they are costly, short term events, that you could find just as much about the places on offer on the net.

The world has changed a lot since the concept first started afterall, to a globalised world.

These events happen too close together. Maybe if it was once a decade, people would really get excited. China has spo many people that it came in handy for them to showcase the globe, as the internet is still not common for so many there. The more years pass, the less likely this is to be the case across the globe.

If I eas the Expo body, I would be rationalising the process to only having 1 expo type, once a decade. The amount of excitement that could be generated then would be huge. At worst, it could be 1 every 5 years, but with no smaller expos anymore.

Overall, China did a great job, with huge attendances. It cost a lot to stage, and hopefully China got what it wanted from it


----------



## hkskyline

Melb_aviator said:


> Are these events really needed anymore? It just seems that they are costly, short term events, that you could find just as much about the places on offer on the net.
> 
> The world has changed a lot since the concept first started afterall, to a globalised world.
> 
> These events happen too close together. Maybe if it was once a decade, people would really get excited. China has spo many people that it came in handy for them to showcase the globe, as the internet is still not common for so many there. The more years pass, the less likely this is to be the case across the globe.
> 
> If I eas the Expo body, I would be rationalising the process to only having 1 expo type, once a decade. The amount of excitement that could be generated then would be huge. At worst, it could be 1 every 5 years, but with no smaller expos anymore.
> 
> Overall, China did a great job, with huge attendances. It cost a lot to stage, and hopefully China got what it wanted from it


The Expo is probably an outdated event in the West. But for China, where the vast majority of people cannot travel freely abroad due to visa restrictions, the Expo offered a great opportunity to see what the world has to offer.


----------



## hmmwv

Melb_aviator said:


> Are these events really needed anymore? It just seems that they are costly, short term events, that you could find just as much about the places on offer on the net.
> 
> Overall, China did a great job, with huge attendances. It cost a lot to stage, and hopefully China got what it wanted from it


Well, they spend USD 4.3B on the event itself, and generated about USD 12B of tourism revenue, I'd say that's a pretty successful business venture. The related cost of improving infrastructure will benefit the city many years to come. On the other hand, other smaller countries shouldn't try to emulate or expect the same success story since the circumstance is going to be very different.


----------



## yulekung

Shanghai World Expo ended, skyscrapercity still put the thread title as U/C


----------



## Melb_aviator

hmmwv said:


> Well, they spend USD 4.3B on the event itself, and generated about USD 12B of tourism revenue, I'd say that's a pretty successful business venture. The related cost of improving infrastructure will benefit the city many years to come. On the other hand, other smaller countries shouldn't try to emulate or expect the same success story since the circumstance is going to be very different.


I agree that it was a big success in this case, but theres definately limited opportunities for the future for it to be as successful again.

Thats my main concern with the events future. It needs to become relevant to the world as a whole again.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

hey all,

the ceremony closed expo on Oct 31st, Update..??

I want see more pic...


----------



## hkskyline

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> hey all,
> 
> the ceremony closed expo on Oct 31st, Update..??
> 
> I want see more pic...


Photo thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1205913


----------



## Naipesky

*The post-EXPO.*




> *Shanghai World Expo Culture Center to be re-branded Mercedes-Benz Arena*
> 
> China News.Net
> http://www.chinanews.net/story/701292
> 
> Monday 1st November, 2010
> 
> The Shanghai World Expo Culture Center was re-named as the Mercedes-Benz Arena on Monday.
> 
> The world class entertainment, culture and sports venue with its new name is seen as Shanghai’s equivalent to similar landmark venues such as London’s O2 Arena and the Staples Center in Los Angeles.
> 
> Mercedes-Benz Arena will commence its tenure with a two month programme of events commencing with concerts featuring Faye Wong (the first on November 19), Jacky Cheung, and the largest family show in the world ‘Walking With Dinosaurs.'
> 
> The Mercedes-Benz Arena (www.mercedes-benzarena.com) is the car giant’s first sponsored entertainment arena outside Germany, and sets a new benchmark for naming rights partnerships in Asia.
> 
> “We are very proud of our relationship with our naming rights partner Mercedes-Benz” Guy Ngata, General Manager of AEG-OPG Culture and Sports (Shanghai) Co, Ltd the company managing Mercedes-Benz Arena said Monday.
> 
> The Founding Partner’s program has attracted exclusive sponsorship deals with China Merchants Bank, MHD (Moet Hennessy Diageo), Budweiser, Coca Cola, and harman/kardon.
> 
> The Mercedes-Benz Arena Grand Opening Ceremony will be held on January 15, 2011 with high profile events celebrating the auto giant’s 115th global anniversary.
> 
> The six-level Mercedes-Benz Arena seats up to 18,000 with state-of-the-art acoustics and production elements capable of hosting the biggest indoor shows in China and internationally.
> 
> The venue incorporates a public ice skating rink, a 20,000 square meter retail podium of concept shops, food & beverage outlets, VIP Lounges, and 82 upmarket suites.



What will happens with the other EXPO's areas and pavillions?

They will keep some pavillions, like the chinese one, or all they will be dismounted. If dismounted, what will be constructed in the EXPO's area?


I will visit Shanghai in 2011 and i want visit the "ruins" of this event, haha (but maybe i just will find fences and "forbidden pass" adverts....)


----------



## hkskyline

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=454143&type=Metro
*Switzerland Pavilion headed for Hangzhou*
2010-11-10 
Shanghai Daily










THE Switzerland Pavilion may become the first foreign pavilion to stay permanently in China, but in Hangzhou.

A Zhejiang Province-based private company signed an agreement yesterday with the Swiss side after winning an online auction last Friday for the right to reconstruct the pavilion for 7.02 million yuan (US$1.05 million).

Zhejiang Zhongyeh Holding Group plans to rebuild the Swiss pavilion at Qiandao Lake, or Thousand Island Lake, in Hangzhou within six months, according to company president Gu Jianing.

The Swiss pavilion is now being dismantled.

At Qiandao Lake, the Swiss pavilion will open to the public and serve as a platform for cultural and business exchanges between China and Switzerland, Gu said. He wouldn't say whether the company, which is engaged in urban infrastructure construction, will charge for entry.


----------



## winkd2

It is amazing that there are scant photos from the Expo site now that demolition has started. I have read that the Chinese government is censoring images from the demolition. Does any body know what's up?


----------



## hkskyline

winkd2 said:


> It is amazing that there are scant photos from the Expo site now that demolition has started. I have read that the Chinese government is censoring images from the demolition. Does any body know what's up?


The expo site is closed, so there are no visitors inside that can take photos. Besides, these events have historically been a build and demolish exercise, so it's not surprising or offending that many of the pavilions won't be kept. The Chinese media did talk about how some of the pavilions will be sold off or relocated, while the China pavilion will stay and re-open later. Haven't heard of censorship at all, but now that the expo is over, it's not really newsworthy anymore.


----------



## winkd2

Actually, following the closure of previous expositions, there have been numerous people who were interested in documenting the end (and demolition) of the expo sites--just as there were people who recorded the building of the sites. I find that it is pretty remarkable that you can not find more than 5-6 photos on the internet of the site since the closing.


----------



## hkskyline

winkd2 said:


> Actually, following the closure of previous expositions, there have been numerous people who were interested in documenting the end (and demolition) of the expo sites--just as there were people who recorded the building of the sites. I find that it is pretty remarkable that you can not find more than 5-6 photos on the internet of the site since the closing.


But how could that happen when the site is closed to the public?


----------



## winkd2

Workers, or people standing outside the park- I took pictures from my hotel using a telephoto lens, people crossing over the Lupu bridge, etc......


----------



## hkskyline

I was wrong. There is a place to see the demolition from up high :

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=454461&type=Metro

*A last look at the Expo site from up on high*
Updated: 2010-11-13 1:11:03

A SIGHTSEEING platform on Lupu Bridge, which links Puxi and the Pudong New Area, will again open to the public next Tuesday, offering a bird's eye view of many World Expo buildings that are about to be demolished and fade into history.

It might be exciting news for Expo fans and visitors to Shanghai, but the entrance ticket price has increased from 38 yuan (US$5.72) per visitor to 80 yuan, causing some complaints online.

According to a local news website Xinmin.cn, many netizens said the "price hike was too excessive."

An official with the platform's management surnamed Fan said there was no "price hike" as the 80 yuan ticket price was the original price from when the platform first opened to visitors on May 1, 2009.

But they had cut the price to 68 or 38 yuan early this year to attract more visitors.

The platform closed on March 22 due to construction work at the Expo site.

Fan said in the past eight months they had renovated the 16,000-square-meter plaza under Lupu Bridge in the Puxi area.

By climbing up 367 steps, visitors can enjoy impressive views of the Expo site from a 366-square-meter platform, 110 meters above the ground.

"For those who didn't get the chance to witness the big event over the past six months, they now have the opportunity to take a last look at the buildings," said Fan.

He said about 600 visitors had already booked tickets for the sightseeing platform's first day of opening.

Many of them are Expo site workers and volunteers who are eager to see the pavilions and streets for one last time.

The sightseeing platform, the entrance to which is on Luban Road, will hold an opening ceremony at 10am next Tuesday. It will then open daily from 8:30am to 5pm.


----------



## hkskyline

*China Pavilion to reopen soon*
By Yang Jian | 2010-11-26 
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2010/201011/20101126/article_455629.htm










THE price for entry to the China Pavilion - which reopens to the public from Wednesday until the end of May - has been set at 20 yuan (US$3), the World Expo organizer said yesterday.

The pavilion will open from 9am to 5pm every day except Monday, but entry will stop at 4pm as a tour of the pavilion takes around one hour.

Tickets can be used on any day until the end of May.

Visitors can enter the Expo site at the former No. 6entrance on Shangnan Road. The new entrance to the China Pavilion will be at the former entrance of the Chinese Provinces Pavilion. The provincial pavilion itself is closed as exhibits inside are being dismantled.

Visitors will have to go through the same security checks as those conducted during the Expo.

The exhibition will be almost the same as that during the Expo, with the national treasure of the "Bronze Chariot and Horse" from China's Qin Dynasty (221-206 BC) on show. It may, however, be returned the Terracotta Soldiers Museum in Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi Province, at some point during the exhibition, Qian Zhiguang, deputy director of the pavilion said. Negotiations are being conducted with the museum.

A new exhibit will showcase the construction, infrastructure and operating procedures of the Expo 2010 in the waiting area of the pavilion.

Sixteen ticket windows and eight security checkpoints will be set up at the pavilion entrance to ensure visitors do not have to spend long buying tickets or going through security, said a staff member on the pavilion hotline.

"Visitors shouldn't need to wait for long to get into the pavilion according to our estimates. However, the pavilion operators can not absolutely guarantee this as the maximum capacity is less than 50,000 people a day," Qian told Shanghai Daily.

At the Expo, visitors with reserved tickets often had to wait for an hour to enter the China Pavilion.

Qian suggested that people avoid coming during weekends or on national holidays such as the Spring Festival or Chinese New Year, which falls on February 3, when a large number of visitors are expected.

Seniors citizens, disabled people, students, children and military personnel will be eligible for a 5 yuan discount. Children less than 1.2 meters tall can enter for free if °?accompanied by an adult.

Groups numbering more than 16 people must make a reservation ahead of their visits by going to http://cp.expo2010.cn. The website will open on Monday.


----------



## skytrax

great experience being there


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai given Saudi pavilion - lock, stock & TV *
19 January 2011
South China Morning Post

Five popular foreign pavilions at the World Expo last year have been given to Shanghai, mayor Han Zheng says.

The five came from Saudi Arabia, Russia, France, Italy and Spain, Han told the annual meeting of the Shanghai People's Congress on Monday.

He also said the Puxi section of the 5.28 square kilometre expo site would be developed to house mainly cultural activities and museums, while the Pudong part would become home to a conference and exhibition complex, the Shanghai Morning Post reported yesterday. Details will not be released until the second quarter of this year.

Multinational corporations would be encouraged to set up regional headquarters in the area around the expo site, he said, without giving details.

The Saudi Arabian pavilion, one of the most popular with expo visitors, now belongs to Shanghai in its entirety, including all its interior exhibits and its eye-catching giant high-definition, bowl-shaped screen.

The Russian, French, Italian and Spanish pavilions given to Shanghai do not include their exhibits. "We are taking stock of the feasibility of opening the Saudi pavilion like the China pavilion," Han said.

After the curtain fell on the six-month World Expo on October 31, Shanghai reopened the China pavilion from December 1 for another six months, charging 20 yuan (HK$24) per ticket. On the first day, more than 20,000 visitors scrambled for access. Han said some top museums would be built in the northeastern corner of the Puxi area.

"The development of the expo site will not concentrate on residential property," he said. "However, there will be some residential projects, which will be put together in a designed area called the Expo Village." Those houses would be leased rather than sold.

Two expo-related museums will be built in Pudong: the World Expo Museum and the 2010 Shanghai World Expo Mementos Museum. Collection for the latter museum has begun, with high-profile expo items such as Spain's Baby Miguelin robot, already acquired.

Sun Yuanxin , from the Shanghai University of Finance and Economics' Institute for World Expo Economy, said it was rare for foreign pavilions to remain after an expo.

"The foreign countries' rationale is that they want to boost cultural and business exchanges with China, as well as to attract Chinese citizens, especially the middle class," he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Star Expo attractions to remain *
31 December 2010
Shanghai Daily

Five foreign national pavilions at the Expo 2010, including the star-attraction Saudi Arabia Pavilion, will remain in Shanghai and reopen to the public soon, a senior Expo organizer said yesterday.

The Saudi Arabia, France, Spain, Italy and Russia pavilions at the Expo site in the Pudong New Area have been presented to China, Ding Hao, deputy director general of the Bureau of Shanghai World Expo Coordination, said. Plans for their reopening plan had yet to be decided.

The buildings, each more than 6,000 square meters, were among the largest, and the most popular, at the Expo. Visitors queued for many hours to gain entry.

The official in charge of Expo construction said that though the pavilions could not remain permanently, they could be kept for up to 50 years.

However, the original exhibitions will go. Under consideration is a plan to turn the buildings into studios for artists or as venues for other exhibitions.

On the Puxi site, at least 15 of the 20 corporate pavilions are to remain, but all the exhibits have been removed.

The Urban Best Practices Area will also remain as a showcase for good urban development as all its 80 exhibitors from cities around the world had agreed to leave their pavilions there, Huang Jianzhi, another deputy director of the bureau, said.

Foreign pavilions should be dismantled after each World Expo, according to the International Exposition Bureau, governing body of World Expos, but Shanghai Party chief Yu Zhengsheng has said the city could make exceptions.

Yu said previously that many countries had expressed hope that their pavilions would be kept in the city.

Other structures to remain are five built by the organizer - the China Pavilion, Expo Center, Theme Pavilions, Culture Center and Expo Boulevard.

Meanwhile, the demolition of other pavilions is ongoing.

More than half the Japan Pavilion has been removed. The United Kingdom Pavilion is now a bald cube after the 8,000 transparent acrylic rods that covered it were removed.

The Hong Kong, Kazakhstan, Poland and Austria pavilions have all been torn down.

Most of other pavilions had yet to start dismantling.

The Expo featured more than 250 pavilions, including 50 bigger ones.

"The organizer has asked foreign participants to slow down demolition work to avoid turning the site into a construction site," said Ding.

Nine roads at the site, including Shibo Avenue, the main route on the Pudong side, will open to public from next week, according to Shanghai TV News.

However, wire fences and concrete walls have been set up around most pavilions to prevent public access.

Shanghai's Vice Mayor Yang Xiong said previously the Expo site will become a place for cultural exchanges, high-level exhibitions and public spaces for citizens.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

pictures from almost all country and city pavillons will be uploaded and commented here


----------



## wronny

Italian Pavilion:


----------



## guy4versa4

i want to go shanghai in middle of next month?are any idea about this expo?on that month,did i still can visit all the pavilion,which pavaliion is still open?


----------



## hkskyline

guy4versa4 said:


> i want to go shanghai in middle of next month?are any idea about this expo?on that month,did i still can visit all the pavilion,which pavaliion is still open?


The China one is open - it was retained after the Expo.


----------



## hkskyline

*World Expo permanent exhibition to open*
Shanghai Daily
2011-9-8 

A permanent exhibition on the World Expo 2010 Shanghai will open on September 25 in the former Urban-Footprint Pavilion in Puxi with more than 2,000 exhibits from various pavilions on display.

Tickets will cost 30 yuan, while students, military personnel, senior citizens and children can enter for 15 yuan.

"More than 14,000 exhibits have been collected from over 200 Expo pavilions for the exhibition, which will definitely remind visitors of the 184-day Expo," said Liu Xiuhua, director of the Expo Museum who will take charge of the exhibition.

Exhibits feature the "Miguelin," the Spain Pavilion's 6.5-meter animated baby as well as an animated show about the expo which is similar to the China Pavilion's "Along the Riverside During the Qingming Festival."

The former headquarters of the expo operators will also be exhibited as a highlight, Liu said.


----------



## lkiller123

The Spain Pavilion is trash, I don't see a reason why its exhibits are retained...


----------



## Divineator

^^I think the whole Expo was just a big tourist shop for Chinese people.


----------



## guy4versa4

up..they need to improve the exibit rather then focus on building itself,best pavilion for me is denmark( interior),uk ( exterior)


----------



## igolf007

*thank*

thank you The article has many benefits.


----------



## hkskyline

*2 more state firms build offices at Expo site*
Shanghai Daily
2012-8-21

THE former World Expo site in Pudong is fast becoming a hub of corporate headquarters and today two more state-owned enterprises broke ground there for new office buildings.

Beijing-based Sinochem Group and China Changjiang National Shipping Group will build two buildings, 70 meters and 50 meters high respectively, in Zone B of Expo 2010 and move their operation centers there by 2015.

"The 18.72-hectare Zone B aims to become the world's top-notch corporate headquarters zone," said Ding Hao, president of Expo Development Group and chief planner for post-Expo development of the site.

The zone which used to host the Australia and Thailand pavilions will house the headquarters of at least 13 state-owned enterprises, including Baosteel and State Grid. About 28 buildings will be put up there using environment-friendly materials, Ding said.

These buildings will be connected by a 410,000-square-meter underground parking lot. Metro Line 13 will also have a station in the zone.


----------



## hkskyline

*China Art Museum to open at Expo site*
Shanghai Daily
Aug 31, 2012

AFTER 10 months of renovation, China Pavilion at the 2010 World Expo will reopen to the public on October 1 as the China Art Museum.

The museum will have five themed exhibitions as the Shanghai government works to expand the cultural influence of the World Expo on the city. The former Shanghai Art Museum, located in an old horse-racing club on Nanjing Road, will move to the China Art Museum.

"The China Art Museum will focus on collections, exhibition, communication, survey and education," Zong Ming, a deputy head of the publicity department of the Party's Shanghai committee, said. "It will become another iconic cultural venue in the city."

The new museum has 27 halls extending about 64,000 square meters.

The China Pavilion received nearly 17 million visitors during the 2010 World Expo. No figures on the cost of the project were released at yesterday's press conference.

Currently, the China Art Museum owns around 14,000 pieces of art through donation and purchase. The three levels of the exhibition hall will showcase the history and development of modern art in Shanghai and China.

The money for running the museum comes from three sources: government fund, donations and the business operation of the museum itself, including restaurant and theater operations. The museum also has plans for free seminars and art training.

A similar strategy is being adopted for the Shanghai Museum of Contemporary Art, China's first government-supported contemporary art museum. It will also open on October 1 with the launch of the Shanghai Biennale. The museum is in the former Urban Future Pavilion.

"We expect a total of 3 million visitors to the two museums annually," Zong said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Aviation park set to be built at Expo site*
Shanghai Daily
Sep 13, 2012

SHANGHAI will build the city's first aviation theme park at the former World Expo 2010 site in Pudong with major attractions including a Boeing 747 aircraft, aviation simulators and a hot-air balloon to take visitors up 30 meters over the city.

The Aviator Theme Park, covering 30,000 square meters near the former USA Pavilion in Zone C, will open to the public next month with an admission price of 100 yuan (US$16), said Gao Liang, chief organizer of the park.

Some professional aviation simulators will also open to the public.

Engineers will reassemble some small-size aircraft at a transparent warehouse to show the process of airplane assembly.

A retired Boeing 747 plane will be turned into a club at the park's square. The plane, bought from logistics giant UPS, was dismantled and shipped to Shanghai in 85 containers.


----------



## hkskyline

*Long lines greet new art museum*
Shanghai Daily
Oct 2, 2012

THE China Art Museum, formerly the China Pavilion during World Expo 2010 in Shanghai, attracted long queues on the first day of its trial opening yesterday.

In anticipation of large crowds during the national holiday, visitor numbers have been limited to 10,000 a day, with 8,000 reserved for groups and 2,000 for individuals.

There were almost 300 people outside the art palace before it opened at 9am.

"I came here as early as 4:30am," said a man surnamed Chen, who was first in the queue. "I visited the Shanghai Expo 17 times and I love the China Pavilion," he said.

By 3pm some 7,500 visitors had entered the museum.

However, people who hadn't made reservations were disappointed.

"I didn't reserve the tickets on the Internet, because they were fully booked," said Thomas Wu, a 35-year-old local consultant. "But the security today is strict, no tickets, no entry. Actually a careful planning for a free wandering to an art museum sounds not so do-able in the future. If the group reservation is set to 8,000, then it will become a tourist destination rather than an art museum."

Office worker Wang Qifan said: "I reserved the tickets earlier for the first-day entry of the museum. I am rather curious about what such a spacious art museum offers."

For the holiday opening, visitors were able to reserve tickets via artshow.eastday.com. Wu Wenwen, a museum spokeswoman, said: "Based on our experience during the national holidays, a more feasible visiting mode will be worked out later."

The China Pavilion was one of 2010 World Expo's top attractions, receiving nearly 17 million visitors.

The new museum has 27 halls extending about 64,000 square meters.

It has five themed exhibitions as the Shanghai government works to expand the cultural influence of the World Expo on the city. The former Shanghai Art Museum, currently in an old horse-racing club on Nanjing Road, is moving to the museum.

Shanghai's new contemporary art museum, Power Station of Art, also opened to the public yesterday. By 3pm it had welcomed 2,500 visitors. The museum, China's first government-supported contemporary art museum, is housed in the former Urban Future Pavilion.

The current exhibition is "Reactivation," attracting 98 artists from 27 countries and regions.

The space now covers nearly 41,200 square meters with 12 exhibition halls.

Many other scenic spots in Shanghai saw a visitor boom yesterday.

Century Park had 35,000 visitors, an increase of 169 percent over the same period of last year, the Oriental Land park had 12,000, up 167 percent, the Sheshan Hill National Forest Park 33,500, soaring 259 percent, and the Fengjing Water Town 45,600, an increase of 196 percent.

Other attractions such as the Jinshan City Beach, the Oriental Pearl TV Tower, Chenshan Botanic Garden and Happy Valley also reported 59 to 217 percent increases in visitor numbers.


----------



## hkskyline

*Chocolate theme park to open in former Expo Site*
Shanghai Daily
2012-11-14 

The world's first chocolate-themed park will open next month in Zone C of the former Expo Site, featuring such scenes as the "Chocolate Waterfall" and "Rainbow Bridge" in the film "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory."

The park which cost 100 million yuan (US$16.05 million) in investment has eight theme areas, the Expo Shanghai Group told local media yesterday.

A chocolate castle was built with 300 tons of chocolate and contains chocolate replicas of the marble statues of Venus and David and Auguste Rodin's sculpture "The Thinker." These sculptures are made with a special method and can last three to five years at normal temperature.

The eight-meter-high and ten-meter-wide "Chocolate Waterfall" and the "Rainbow Bridge" made with colorful candies will give visitors a unique experience.

The park will be put on a trial run for six months starting from mid-December. Admission costs 120 yuan per adult and 60 yuan for a child under 140 centimeters.


----------



## skyridgeline

hkskyline said:


> *Chocolate theme park to open in former Expo Site*
> Shanghai Daily
> 2012-11-14
> *
> The world's first chocolate-themed park* will open next month in Zone C of the former Expo Site, featuring such scenes as the "Chocolate Waterfall" and "Rainbow Bridge" in the film "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory."
> 
> The park which cost 100 million yuan (US$16.05 million) in investment has eight theme areas, the Expo Shanghai Group told local media yesterday.
> 
> A chocolate castle was built with 300 tons of chocolate and contains chocolate replicas of the marble statues of Venus and David and Auguste Rodin's sculpture "The Thinker." These sculptures are made with a special method and can last three to five years at normal temperature.
> 
> The eight-meter-high and ten-meter-wide "Chocolate Waterfall" and the "Rainbow Bridge" made with colorful candies will give visitors a unique experience.
> 
> The park will be put on a trial run for six months starting from mid-December. Admission costs 120 yuan per adult and 60 yuan for a child under 140 centimeters.


Because it's stupid :lol: . Does the admission price include "all you can eat" chocolates?

Will my health insurance premium increase if I ventured into such place? 

I guess Shanghai does not have a junk/fat food tax.


----------



## hkskyline

skyridgeline said:


> Because it's stupid :lol: . Does the admission price include "all you can eat" chocolates?
> 
> Will my health insurance premium increase if I ventured into such place?
> 
> I guess Shanghai does not have a junk/fat food tax.


You can stick with dark chocolate - it's good for your health!


----------



## hkskyline

*New-energy park slated for former World Expo site*
Shanghai Daily
Nov 17, 2012

A NEW-energy theme park displaying vintage cars and offering the chance to test drive electric vehicles will open next month at the former World Expo site.

The 2062 New-Energy Theme Park covers 50,000 square meters in the Pudong New Area and will open to the public on December 22, organizers said.

The park will be divided into five sections and feature solar and wind power generation technologies. There will also be biodiesel technologies on display along with exhibits contributed by leading domestic companies in the new energy field.

Admission will be free until the trial opening period ends on December 31.

Beginning on January 1, admission will be 30 yuan (US$4.81), said Gu Yue, a senior organizer of the park.

"Vintage cars consume a lot of energy. We hope to present the evolution of energy development with the display of vintage cars and we expect this to be a highlight of the exhibition," Gu said.

The name of the park, 2062, has a special meaning, organizers said.

"The Mayan Prophecy predicted the end of Earth in 2012, which is not possible. But will human beings change their lifestyles, explore new energies and find better modes of transportation 50 years after the 'doomsday?'" said Zhang Huchao, market manager of Shanghai Foremost Multimedia Co Ltd, which is in charge of the exhibition.

The park's opening is part of a post-Expo development blueprint, which aims to turn the site into a landmark area that incorporates business, exhibition and leisure functions, authorities said yesterday at the China International Travel Mart.

A number of national pavilions and Expo venues have been reopened with new exhibitions and functions. They include China Art Museum, Shanghai Contemporary Art Museum, Italy Center, Mercedes-Benz Arena, Saudi Arabia Pavilion, Expo Memorial Exhibition and Expo Park.

Meanwhile, some facilities are close to opening.

The city's first aviation theme park with major attractions including a Boeing 747 aircraft, aviation simulators and a hot-air balloon will open soon.

A children's art theater is under construction. It is scheduled to open in June 2013.


----------



## DShoost88

hkskyline said:


> *Chocolate theme park to open in former Expo Site*
> Shanghai Daily
> 2012-11-14
> 
> The world's first chocolate-themed park will open next month in Zone C of the former Expo Site, featuring such scenes as the "Chocolate Waterfall" and "Rainbow Bridge" in the film "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory."
> 
> The park which cost 100 million yuan (US$16.05 million) in investment has eight theme areas, the Expo Shanghai Group told local media yesterday.
> 
> A chocolate castle was built with 300 tons of chocolate and contains chocolate replicas of the marble statues of Venus and David and Auguste Rodin's sculpture "The Thinker." These sculptures are made with a special method and can last three to five years at normal temperature.
> 
> The eight-meter-high and ten-meter-wide "Chocolate Waterfall" and the "Rainbow Bridge" made with colorful candies will give visitors a unique experience.
> 
> The park will be put on a trial run for six months starting from mid-December. Admission costs 120 yuan per adult and 60 yuan for a child under 140 centimeters.


Uhh, what about Hershey Park, PA?


----------



## hkskyline

DShoost88 said:


> Uhh, what about Hershey Park, PA?


They probably meant China's 1st chocolate-themed park.


----------

